#ubuntu-rs 2011-11-14
<TildaTurn> <O
<nikolam> uja
<nikolam> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-1_-P016Ns :)
<Srbuntu> ljudi pozzz
<Srbuntu> moze li mala pomoc
<Srbuntu> i obajsanjenje
<nikolam> aj Srbuntu
<Srbuntu> u vezi prevoda
<Srbuntu> ja sam na lunchpad
<nikolam> i sacekaj odgovor , lepo je malo i visiti na kanalu, ergo ne mora se odmah bezati i ako ne odgovore ljudi odmah :)
<Srbuntu> registrovan
<Srbuntu> i poceo sa prevoditi tu i tamo
<Srbuntu> ali zanima me kako prevoditi help i
<nikolam> Zar nije u principu bolje prevoditi u uzvodnim projektima. (upstream) tako ce prevodi ionako doci do distribucije, tj Ubuntu
<Srbuntu> dokumentaciju za doređeni program
<nikolam> ja bar tako mislim
<Srbuntu> pa ja hocu da mi neko objasni
<Srbuntu> na kome se principu prevodi
<Srbuntu> imam volje i zelje
<nikolam> Ako je uzvodno prevod ili lokalizacija gotova, ona je to odradjen posao za sve sisteme i distribucije gde se koristi. Kasnije je to samo pakovanj u distribuciju, ili ni to jer se vec pakuje.
<Srbuntu> ali ne bih da rsaipam resurese
<Srbuntu> a tako
<nikolam> pa uzmi prvo program/projekat koji bi da prevodis. I pronadji glavnu stranicu tog programa/projekta i pitaj njih kako da im doprineses prevod
<Srbuntu> OK
<Srbuntu> jos nesto me buni
<nikolam> tek posle toga kontaktiras distribuciju (Ubuntu) i/ili ljude i nase oko nje, da to "prohoda" i u distribuciji
<Srbuntu> help dokumentacija za ubuntu je malo ili nimalo prevedena
<nikolam> I onda rezultat ej da ce u sledecem izdanju Ubuntu ili testnom prevod biti raspoloziv, ako se postuje sta kazu oni koji program rayvijaju i Ubuntu to lepo preuzme
<Srbuntu> znam ja da to niko ne cita
<Srbuntu> ali mislim da se taj posao treba zavrsiti
<nikolam> Aha, ako se bas odnosi solo na Ubuntu (ako mislis na help.ubuntu.com ili desktop pomoc) onda ima grupa koja se time bavi pa ih pitaj
<nikolam> Ja licno ne znam ko se kod nas time bavi u Ubuntu zajednici, probaj uvece ovde da se raspitas ili na Forumu/pretrazi
<Srbuntu> jos nesto
<Srbuntu> gnome se takodje
<Srbuntu> posebno prevodi
<nikolam> Da, neko mora da ga pocne, mozda pocnes i dobijes jos saradnika pa to posle nekog vremena skroz ili delimicno odradis
<nikolam> da, ima valjda prevod.org koliko se secam
<Srbuntu> zar nije to dupli posao
<nikolam> postoji i sorta dopisno drustvo/lista za diskusiju o prevodima
<nikolam> ima i kanal #prevod-rs
<Srbuntu> prevod.org i lunchpad
<Srbuntu> pitacu i tamo
<Srbuntu> mada sam ja malo zbunjen
<nikolam> nije, jer se onda gnom dobija na svim distribucijama preveden. upravo je valjda tako bolje da se ne duplira za svaku distribuciju ponaosob, jelte
<Srbuntu> pa gledaj ovo
<Srbuntu> ja sam juče prevodio kaffeine
<Srbuntu> paket koji je sastavni dio GNOME
<Srbuntu> na lunchpad
<Srbuntu> a vjerovatno ga neko prevodi i na prevod.org
<nikolam> Ja ti kazem, to je zaobilazni put. Treba zver udariti u glavu, tj prevod uz konsultaciju i pomoc glavnih ljudi koji razvijaju programe. A oni NE sede u Ubuntu. ubuntu je samo distribucija.
<Srbuntu> i meni je to palo na pamet
<nikolam> GNOME se koristi i na na milion linuksa i freebsd i solarisu i... to je samo graficko okruzenje.
<Srbuntu> ali ne znam kako to izgleda lunchpad
<Srbuntu> je onako godpodski
<Srbuntu> unosis i odmah snimas
<nikolam> nista, kontaktiraj ljude i javi im se na #prevod-rs
<nikolam> svaki program ili projekat pojedinacno ima svoju ideju kako se obavlja lokalizacija i to je to.
<nikolam> kao sto je svaki program razlicit.
<nikolam> Ja u stvari ne znam da li se i kako moze kad se nesto prevodi na LP to slati uzvodno..
<Srbuntu> ovo sam poceo iz znatizelje
<Srbuntu> i rekoh da probam neki paket prevesti
<Srbuntu> koji sam nekada rado koristio
<Srbuntu> i odabreme kafein
<Srbuntu> ja na znam kako to funkcionise
<Srbuntu> ako ja prevedem jedan dio kafeina
<Srbuntu> mozda neko prevodi na drugom sajtu to isto
<Srbuntu> da li se to negdje sabira i oduzima to ne znam
<nikolam> da da
<nikolam> zato je bolje direktno se uglaviti u dokumentaciju za prevodjenje samog kde
<nikolam> iam neka ekipica i tamo
<Srbuntu> ja licno smatram da je prevod dokumentacije bitniji od
<Srbuntu> samih komandi programa
<nikolam> moram sad da idem. Slobodno vidi po glavnim projektima programa i pitaj ih da te upute na pojedinacni proces kako to oni rade.
#ubuntu-rs 2011-11-15
<Githzerai> promis: jesi tu
<Githzerai> Pozdrav svima, uzgred
<Githzerai> ima li budnih?
<sredoje> da da
<Githzerai> ene, živ :)
<Githzerai> hajde skokni na ww.ubuntu-rs.org i vidi na kojoj temperaturi ti je procesor
<sredoje> 64 pre sajta
<sredoje> sad cu da vidim nakon 2-3 minuta
<Githzerai> jel seče mnogo :)
<sredoje> radi sasvim ok
<sredoje> 68 je sad
<Githzerai> ok, onda samo kod mene zeza (a ja ga pravio)
<sredoje> mislis zbog 3 ova banera ?
<Githzerai> dva zapravo, ovaj donji je animirani gif
<sredoje> evo pada temperatura
<sredoje> znaci ok je
<sredoje> ok radi... za razliku kad otvorim neki sajt sa flash bannerom
<sredoje> e onda bas koci
<Githzerai> ma poslali mi banere u flešu, ja ih prebacio u html5
<sredoje> eeee, preko cega si ih prebacivao
<sredoje> ?
<sredoje> adobe edge ?
<Githzerai> swiffy
<Githzerai> google swiffy
<Githzerai> edege je win program
<sredoje> pa dobro
<sredoje> :)
<sredoje> mislio sam da on jedini to radi
<sredoje> od flash-a pravi html5+js
<sredoje> btw pokrenut je projekat za private cloud u nasoj skoli :)
<Githzerai> ma možeš u suštini sa swftools da raspakuješ sadržaj swf kontejnera, ali ga posle treba sastaviti
<Githzerai> gpl?
<sredoje> eucaliptys
<sredoje> eucalyptus
<sredoje> sa njim radimo
<sredoje> bar cemo pokusati
<sredoje> :)
<Githzerai> e, nemo mi reklamiraš te vlasničke ;)
<sredoje> moramo od neceg poceti
<sredoje> lepu dokumentaciju ima
<Githzerai> openstack?
<sredoje> ako uspemo da namestimo ovo
<sredoje> prebacicemo se na open source
<sredoje> tako mi nadlezni rekli
<sredoje> ja sam tu samo worker
<sredoje> btw, ako bude trebala jos neka provera
<sredoje> samo javi
<sredoje> moram da nastavim da gledam prison break.. jako zarazna serija
<Githzerai> np, hvala
<promis> na sajtu firefox troši 40%
<promis> ovako samo forum 1%
<promis> Githzerai: dshodno tome temperature se povećavaju
<Githzerai> promis: koji je FF?
<promis> 7
<Githzerai> biće bolje kada izbacim ovaj blink baner za tridana
<Githzerai> do tada će malo da ždije
<Githzerai> jbg, kad mi stalno šalju fleš banere
<Githzerai> enivej, ln -s
<joostvb>  /format timestamp {timestamp %%a %%d %%H:%%M }
<joostvb> oops
<joostvb> добро јутро
<Elf1973> Ima li nekog ko može da pomogne
<Elf1973> Instalirao sam ubuntu 11.10 nakon sitnih podešavanje i instaliranja programa,rešio sam da napravim bekap sistema u slučaju da nešto zeznem
<Elf1973> Povezao sam se na Ubuntu one i pokrenuo sinhronizaciju.Nakon pola sata računar se restartovao.
<Elf1973> Kad ukucam čifru ne daje mi nikakovo grafičko okruženje samo osnovnu traku gde imam mogućnost da se povežem na server.
<Elf1973> Naravno mogu da pristupim podacima i fasciklama ali to je sve.
<Elf1973> Da li je moguće da je zbog pogrešnog ukucacanja šifre u log in
<Elf1973> Pošto mi se i to desilo prilikom logovanja
<Elf1973> Ima li neko vremena da mi pomogne u rešavanju problema
<Atlantic777> Elf1973: izvoli, reci koji je problem pa će se javiti neko ko zna i može.
<Elf1973> SInoć sam po drugi put instalirao11.10
<Elf1973> Posle bazične instalacije i par programa rešio sam da uradim beckup i prosledim na Ubuntu One
<Elf1973> Počo je preutimanje podataka i trajalo je dugo a zatim se sistem restartovao i trađio mi da se ulogujem.Par puta sam pogrešio šifru.
<Elf1973> Potom sam ukucao pravu ali mi više ne daje grafičko okruženje već ono naj jednostavnije
<Atlantic777> ajd reci kako si uradio backup, koje programe si instalirao
<Atlantic777> ovo sa preuzimanjem podataka, nisam iguran Å¡ta je preuzimao
<Atlantic777> koju grafičku karticu imaš
<Atlantic777> tj. daj izlaz komande: lspci -knn | grep VGA -A 4
<Atlantic777> da li je to naprednije okruženje, pretpostavljam da porediš Unity i Unity 2D, radilo normalno ranije?
<Elf1973> Evo ovde na forumu sam malo to opširnije i imaju slike sa podacima sistema
<Elf1973> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-Ubuntu-one-problem-sa-sinhronizacijom-i-logovanjem-na-grafi%C4%8Dko-okru%C5%BEenje?pid=181899#pid181899
<Atlantic777> aha, ok
<Elf1973> Da
<Atlantic777> ja moram u školu, pogledaću čim uhvatim vremena i neta :D
<Elf1973> Jbg nov sam pa ne baratam dobro
<Atlantic777> neka, mora tako ;)
<Elf1973> hehe
<Elf1973> Ubiću se jako mi se dopada ali nikakko da sve namestim jbm se vec 5 dana
<promis> Koliko bajtova si misilio da pošalješ na ubuntu one Elf1973
<Elf1973> Ma mislio sam da će poslati samo ono što on podrazumeva da je važno za bekap
<promis> to nije svrha ubuntu one
<promis> niti tako radi
<Elf1973> Ali vidim da je skinuo na Ubuntu One 256 mb
<promis> ubuntu one sinhronizuje samo ono Å¡to je u folderu ubuntu one
<promis> eventualno možda može da se uputi u drugi folder
<Elf1973> P imaš li predstavu o čemu se radi evo da ti ne opisujem ima na forumu ostaio sam adresu pa pogledaj
<Elf1973> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-Ubuntu-one-problem-sa-sinhronizacijom-i-logovanjem-na-grafi%C4%8Dko-okru%C5%BEenje?pid=181899#pid181899
<Elf1973> Tu imapš ima i slika
<Elf1973> Odjednom je počeo da koči i onda me izlogovao,kada sam se ponovo ulogovao ne podiže grafičko okruženje
<Elf1973> Samo ono osnovno
<promis> jel si čačakao tu novu instalaciju?
<Elf1973> Pa vidi instalirao sam drajvere za ati po preporuci posle instalacije
<Elf1973> I neke bazične programe
<promis> jel si prepravljao kompiz
<Elf1973> U jednom momentu prilikom sinhronizacije je izbacio da nešto u vezi drajvera mora da itbriše
<Elf1973> Malo posle toga mi se i desilo to da mi se restartuje i treži novi log
<Elf1973> Ne na ovoj instalaciji nisam
<promis> čudno mi je da sinhronizacija sa ubntu one ima veze sa grafikom
<Elf1973> Ma nenmam pojma možda i nema
<promis> to je u krajnjoj liniji mrežni servis
<Elf1973> Ja sam nastavio da radim dalje dok je on prebacivao podatke
<Elf1973> Možda sam i stisnuo nešto što ne treba
<Elf1973> Ali sam vodio računa
<promis> to je on preuzimao sa oblaka podatke koje imaš?
<Elf1973> Imaš li predstavu kako da vratim na predhodno stanje
<Elf1973> Uradio sam dva bekapa
<promis> kako si radio bekap?
<Elf1973> jedan pre toga
<Elf1973> Preko programa za rezervu
<promis> koji je to program, kako se zove?
<Elf1973> Ali taj program ne mogu da pozovem iz onog okruženja
<Elf1973> Kad treba normalno da se loguješ u log četu ima ono da biraš sistem gde treba da bude postavljen
<Elf1973> Pa ikonica sa sefom Beckup
<promis> ne razumem predhodnu rečenicu
<Elf1973> Pa kada se Ubuntu upali ,ima polje gde kucaš šifru gornji desni ugao ima ikonicu i tu biraš Unyti valjda ima i Gnome valjda i ubuntu 2d
<promis> dobro
<promis> to je biranje sesija
<Elf1973> A kad ideš gore dole ima ostalo i sesija za gosta
<Elf1973> Tako je
<Elf1973> Kako to treba da bude podešeno gde da kucam šifru
<Elf1973> Možda je u tome problem
<Elf1973> Å ta treba da bude glavno a Å¡ta ostalo ovo sesija za gosta mi je jasno
<promis> podrazumevano se bira Ubuntu.
<Elf1973> E na taj Ubuntu mi samo osnovno nema ikonica programa
<promis> pa to se onda pokvario unity
<Elf1973> Pa kako sad da vratim mogu li odavde preko ove sesije da popravim
<Elf1973> Ovo je valjda Unity 2d
<promis> nema razlike između unity2d i unity
<promis> razlika je samo u nivou fensernosti
<promis> Å¡to je potpuno nebitna stvar
<Elf1973> pojasni reč fensernost
<promis> pa od prideva fensi
<Elf1973> m9isliš na fensi
<Elf1973> hehhe
<Elf1973> E pa jebg ja oću fensi kad već može
<promis> za to treba grafička za koju je podržan 3d
<Elf1973> PA idi na forum postavio sam da vidiš koju grafiku imam
<promis> video sam, ta bi trebalo da radi
<Elf1973> Dao sam ti adresu da nebi kucao podatke možda imaš još neko pitanje
<promis> nego da se mi vratimo na taj bekap i taj "sef"
<Elf1973> Ma neda bi trebalo nego može dva da tera
<promis> pojasni mi to malo
<Elf1973> Iam program za beckup poseban
<promis> i gde on snima taj bekap?
<Elf1973> tu se pravi bekap
<Elf1973> Preko tog programa napraviš folder i u taj folder smešta a može i direktno na ubuntu One
<Elf1973> Ja sam uradio i jedno i drugo
<promis> i Å¡ta je tamo snimljeno?
<Elf1973> Ovaj običan na kompu mi je tu a onaj je možda prekinut jer se sve desilo priliom sinhronizacije
<Elf1973> Ovaj običan na mom kompu je snimio sve što je zdravo
<Elf1973> A i njega sam turio na Ubuntu One i tamo ga ima proverio sam
<promis> daj primer nekog fajla
<Elf1973> Kako misliš primer
<promis> odnosno, jel su to neki tvoji fajlovi, slike, tekstovi i slično?
<Elf1973> Pa nemam pojma ali mislim da ovaj sef tj beckup paravi rezervu sitemskih podešavanja to sam video ovde sad cu ti dam link na Zou tube sve sam radio kako je u uputstvu
<promis> ajde, to mi daj, da vidi Å¡ta si radio
<promis> lićno ne koristim ubuntu 11.10 i unity, pa možda zato slabije kapiram
<Elf1973> minut
<Elf1973> samo
<Elf1973> http://www.youtube.com/user/Idilixnet#p/c/AD441DA328930611/10/iw0SWFexg_M
<Elf1973> evo to je to
<promis> pogledaću
<Elf1973> Ok hvala
<promis> to je nešto novo
<promis> jel ima tu neka podešavanja pa da možeš da vidiš šta je bekapovano
<Elf1973> Ma može sve ovo je bruka kako su ga uradili ko valada dobro Linuxom nema potrebe više ništa da menja od sistema
<promis> u svakom slučaju, ono što ja mislim je sledeće. ako taj bekap bekapuje podešavanja sistema, možda je sačuvao podešavanja koja su loša, pa ti se sa svakom novom isntalacijom vraćaju ta loša podešavanja
<Elf1973> Sve važne stavke držiš na Ubuntu One i kad sjebeš vratiš nazad
<Elf1973> Nije ja sam napravio pre toga još jedan svoj
<promis> ja bih obrisao svaj taj bekap, sve osim tvojih ličnih fajlova
<promis> morao bih da proučim taj program da bih dao bolju procenu
<promis> ali to neće biti skoro
<Elf1973> Jbg šta ti koristiš
<Elf1973> koji program
<promis> za bekap?
<Elf1973> Ne sisstem koji Ubuntu
<Elf1973> ili nešto drugo
<promis> 10.04 i 11.04
<Elf1973> Ok
<Elf1973> Pa to bi trebalo da je isto
<promis> pa nije
<Elf1973> Jbg
<promis> 11.10 je prilično drukčiji što se tiče grafičkog okruženja
<Elf1973> Kaži mi jer može da se nameste ikonice ove desno  za rad da budu dole kao na Meku
<promis> to je tačka preokreta
<Elf1973> gde da vidim uputstvo za to
<promis> pa traći nešto tipa ubuntu 11.10 dock
<promis> moram da palim sad
<Elf1973> Ok
<Elf1973> Havala na vremenu
<Elf1973> Ima li još koga da pomogne
<TildaTurn> dobar dan :)
<Milos_SD> pozdrav
<Milos_SD> ima li koga?
<nikolam> ima
<Githzerai> pozdrav, ima li ko da koristi 10.04 prisutan?
<Githzerai> ljudi ko koristi 10.04, hitno je?
<promis> ja
<Githzerai> ene, stigo
<Githzerai> ček, navatao sam Dalibora
<Githzerai> on ima isto 10.04
<Githzerai> a tiče se lokalizacije, da ti ne kvarim sistem
<Githzerai> promis: kako prođe put?
<promis> dobro, amlo vru;ina u vozilu
<Githzerai> OK, odmori za sutra :)
<promis> spreslišavam se sad
<promis> odmor posle
#ubuntu-rs 2011-11-16
<joostvb> добро јутро
<uki> ljudi zdravo pre svega :)
<uki> imam jedno pitanje.
<uki> da li mogu da instaliram windows 7 pored postojećeg (instaliranog) ubuntu 11.10?
<Beretta021> mozes
<Beretta021> ali ce ti windows 7 pregaziti grub
<Beretta021> pa ces morati da vracas
<Beretta021> preko livecd
<Beretta021> nista strasno
<Beretta021> samo osiguraj ubuntu livecd
<Beretta021> samo moras znati kako su ti particije rasporedjene
<Beretta021> W7 nece na logicku particiju da se instalira
<uki> da li trebam da oslobodim odredjeni prostor na particiji u linuxu
<Beretta021> ne
<Beretta021> treba da imas slobodnu primarnu particiju
<Beretta021> na koju ces w7 bubnuti
<uki> hm
<uki> nije mi najjasnije
<Beretta021> ne znam kako si organizovao hdd pa ti ne mogu pomoci oko toga
<Beretta021> udri sudo fdisk -l u terminal
<Beretta021> pasteuj ispis na pastebin
<Beretta021> pa posalji link
<uki> organizovao sam sa tri particije swap, primarnu od 30gb i ostatak od ko 500gb na trecoj particiji
<Beretta021> aha
<Beretta021> nemas slobodnog mesta
<Beretta021> onda ces morati
<Beretta021> nesto da smanjujes
<Beretta021> preko gparted-a
<uki> Usage:  fdisk [options] <disk>    change partition table  fdisk [options] -l <disk> list partition table(s)  fdisk -s <partition>      give partition size(s) in blocks  Options:  -b <size>             sector size (512, 1024, 2048 or 4096)  -c[=<mode>]           compatible mode: 'dos' or 'nondos' (default)  -h                    print this help text  -u[=<unit>]           display units: 'cylinders' or 'sectors' (default)  -v           
<uki> nadam se da si ovo mislio :D
<Beretta021> sudo fdisk -l
<Beretta021> prekopiraj ovu komandu
<Beretta021> pa je kucaj u terminal
<Beretta021> i nemoj ovde pastovati
<Beretta021> vec na pastebin nopaste
<Beretta021> ili slicno
<Beretta021> pa daj link
<uki> izvini, gde da iskopiram
<uki> ?
<Beretta021> http://pastebin.com/
<Beretta021> ovde
<Beretta021> pa daj link
<uki> pokušavam
<uki> http://pastebin.com/RSCUM0kr
<Beretta021> uh
<Beretta021> sve ti je ext
<uki> haha
<Beretta021> jel imas nesto bitno
<Beretta021> a praticijama
<Beretta021> ?
<uki> pa nema
<uki> skoro sam instalirao
<Beretta021> aha
<uki> mogu da prebacim ono Å¡ta mi treba
<Beretta021> znas kako
<Beretta021> da ne bi mlatili praznu slamu
<Beretta021> bolje ti to sve formatiraj
<Beretta021> instaliraj W7
<Beretta021> pa onda posle toga
<Beretta021> ubuntu
<uki> pa onda ponovo linux
<Beretta021> tako je najlakse
<uki> dobro
<uki> može mala pomoć oko formatiranja?
<uki> da li će automatski pobrisati w7 prilikom instalacije linux
<uki> konfuzno pitanje.
<uki> Å¡ta je potrebno da uradim pre instalacije windows ?
<Beretta021> pa vidi
<Beretta021> ne znam sad kako ce W7 to prepoznati
<Beretta021> al mislim da sa njime mozes sve obrisati
<Beretta021> pa uzeti za Win 30gb ili kolko vec
<Beretta021> ovo ostalo ostaviti
<Beretta021> za linux
<uki> dakle da ostatak prostora prilikom pravljenja particije za w7 ostavim nedefinisanim, pretpostavljam da je tako nekako definisano
<uki> stupam u akciju, i hvala veliko na savetima.
<uki> sve najbolje... :)
<nikolam> nemoj samo ljudi posle ovakvih instrukcija da zavrse koristeci Wubi na Ntfs disku... sta smo onda uradili.
<nikolam> Valjda je dobro da prvo sa gparted ili prilikom instalacije win, podeli disk na delove, ukljucujuci i onaj za stranicenje/swap
<nikolam> Po mom iskustvu, ljudi koji vec imaju Win, pocinju posto imaju na raspolaganju WUBI, da tretiraju Linux kao aplikaciju vindovsa...
<nikolam> doduse, valjda ce instalacija pose vindovsa sama napraviti prostor za stranicenje i sta treba.
<nikolam> dan prolazi tako brzo...
<olujicz> e živote lutalico :)
<nikolam> zeznuto kad zaboravis da se setis da ne zaboravis da jedes :P
<code_> pozdrav, zna li neko kako mogu da namestim na gnome 3 da imam power off dugme?
<TildaTurn> <O
<leviathan__> pozz
<leviathan__> treba mi pomoc po ko zna koji put :D
<leviathan__> Atlantic777:
<marw> leviathan__: u vezi sa čim?
<leviathan__> kad mi se pali komp
<leviathan__> posle onog ocitavanja mi izbaci out of frequency
<leviathan__> i ne mogu da imam dva os-a,odma mi krene da ulazi u ubuntu :S
<marw> to za frequency ne znam Å¡ta je :/
<leviathan__> :S
<Atlantic777> leviathan__: imaš LCD monitor?
<Atlantic777> Nešto je sa frekvencijama/rezolucijom pobrljavljeno, vidi u ubuntuu da čačneš grub conf nekako.
<Atlantic777> Ne znam tačno šta bi trebalo... Btw, možda je plymouth, pa i možeš da uđeš u grub.
<Atlantic777> Probaj da držiš shift ili ga pritiskaš dok se diže sistem.
<leviathan__> jeste lcd
<leviathan__> ono ocita sve na pocetku
<leviathan__> i odjednom bude narandzasto ovo gde je upaljeno,i izbaci out of frequency
<Atlantic777> To na početku, bela slova na crnom? Tzv. POST? (power on self test)
<leviathan__> i posle 10secundi se upali normalno
<leviathan__> da
<Atlantic777> Da, moguće da je plymouth.
<Atlantic777> Ozb, probaj da restartuješ komp, pritiskaš shift dok se uključuje i vidi da li će ti se pojaviti grub.
<leviathan__> ok,probacu..
<Atlantic777> Hoćeš odmah? Da sačekam, ili mogu dalje da čitam lektiru? :P
<Atlantic777> o/ promis
<Atlantic777> leviathan__: ajd idem ja dalje da čitam, ti javi šta si uradio.
<promis> reci Atlantic777
<leviathan__> ok..
<leviathan__> Atlantic777: samo da stiscem shift ili? posto nemam xp,planiram da ga instaliram,moze neko upustvo?
<promis> da
<Atlantic777> promis: ma ništa, samo da mahnem. :)
<promis> da shvatio sam posle
<Atlantic777> leviathan__: da, samo pritiskaš to i pojaviće ti se grub sa barem 3, 4 opcije.
<leviathan__> i sta  idem od tog?
<promis> kako crtanje Atlantic777
<Atlantic777> ovaj standardni, rescue mod, memtest i eventualno još koji kernel
<Atlantic777> promis: joj u gužvi sam, borim se s nekim kršinama od kompova, ne stižem :Dn
<Atlantic777> na časovima učim i programiram, kući se borim sa hw :D
<leviathan__> Atlantic777: koju lektiru citas :)
<Atlantic777> leviathan__: Alber K. „Stranac“
<Atlantic777> leviathan__: od toga imaš da će ti se pored tih stavki što trenutno vidiš pojaviti i WinXP
<Atlantic777> ako ne budeš mogao da otvoriš ni grub, onda treba da čačnemo grub conf da možeš da vidiš taj „meni“ gde ćeš birati koji OS hoćeš
<leviathan__> ok.. trenutno nemam XP , izbrisao sam ga,znas vec.. kad smo formatirali :P i kad sam ti rekao ovaj problem i prije..
<leviathan__> mozes mi dati upustvo kako se instalira xp na ubuntu
<Atlantic777> promis: i sve mi se više sviđa papir, a i wacom mi skup... :)
<Atlantic777> leviathan__: ne sećam se, mnogo njih ovde dođe i pita...
<leviathan__> ;)
<Atlantic777> leviathan__: ovaj... ako budeš instalirao xp posle ubuntua, isprati uputstvo za reinstalaciju GRUBa
<leviathan__> ocu dual boot..
<Atlantic777> Da te ne smaram s pričom zašto i kako, ali kada instaliraš win posle linuxa, moraš nešto da popravljaš.
<Atlantic777> Dakle, ti odradi redovno instalaciju XPa, gurni Ubuntu na živo i reinstaliraj grub. Potraži po netu neki link...
<promis> Atlantic777: naravno, papir je bolji.
<Atlantic777> promis: a muče me slojevi, četkice i one silne boje... ali onda shvatim da mi ni olovkom ne ide pa me prođe.
<Atlantic777> ajd, ln
<Atlantic777> leviathan__: pusti mi PM ako zapne
<leviathan__> ok
<Githzerai> zzz
<Githzerai> ko je bio na B-linku danas?
<sredoje> ja
<sredoje> bilo je fino samo sto se par predavaca nije pojavilo
<olujicz> nadam se da će biti neki snimak
<sredoje> pa na kde-u niko nije snimao koliko sam ja primetio
<sredoje> mada nisam gledao okolo bas
<Githzerai> sredoje: koliko publike bilo?
<sredoje> mozda 15
<sredoje> ljudi
<sredoje> uglavnom mladi
<sredoje> kao ja
<sredoje> prosli predsednik je bio super
<sredoje> otvoren za pitanja i to
<sredoje> i ivan
<sredoje> ako se tacno secam imena :)
#ubuntu-rs 2011-11-17
<Githzerai> čak 15?
<sredoje> pa da
<sredoje> :) pritom 90% je koristilo KDE nekad :)
<Githz> dobro, i to je nešto :)
<joostvb> добро јутро
<nikolam> svanulo je
<Ddpbf> Anpu: ping
<Anpu> des
<fantastic001> \o
<code_> kako mogu da proverim koja mi je verzija gnom-a?
<Beretta021> bilo koji gnome program
<Beretta021> npr nautilus
<Beretta021> i ides help>about gnome
<Beretta021> tako je bar na kde
<Githzerai> z
<tp0x45> ima li ko ovde iz LugoNS?
<Githzerai> tp0x45: mislim da nema trenutno. Moemo li mi ikako pomoći?
<tp0x45> ne zasad :) hehe
<tp0x45> hvala na pomoci :)
<Githzerai> :)
<TildaTurn> <O
<maletaski> o>
<Githzerai> zzz
<promis> spava[
#ubuntu-rs 2011-11-18
<joostvb> добро јутро
<Unuce> zna li neko kako da instaliram ubuntu sa usb-a
<alibaba-> uzmi program unetbooting i stavi ISO na njega
<alibaba-> to ti je windosov program
<alibaba-> i onda butujes sa flesha i to ti to
<Unuce> ok hvala alibaba
<Unuce> :)
<Unuce> ima li nekoga :)
<nikolam> Unuce, dobio si dva odgovora
<nikolam> unetbootin za pravljenje USB diska od ISO slike
<nikolam> a ja sad odoh malo
<Unuce> jesam ali imam novo pitanje
<Unuce> ok pozdrav
<LordDVG> Unuce, pitaj i sacekaj odgovor
<Unuce> pokusao sam da instaliram sa wubi-jem unutar windowsa i dodje do kraja i izbaci mi ovaj prozor
<Unuce> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/screenhunter01nov181706.gif/
<TildaTurn> vece
<Unuce> Ima li neko vremena da mi pomogne oko instalacije ubuntu?
<Atlantic777> Unuce: gde je zapelo?
<nikolam> Unuce, NEMOJ da koristis Wubi za instalaciju Linuksa, ako i malo drzis do sebe
<Unuce> moze li pvt
<Unuce> pa i nece pokusao sam ali ne vredi
<nikolam> ne mora
<Atlantic777> +1 nikolam
<Unuce> citam neko uputstvu i niej mi jasno kako da pokrenem instalaciju
<nikolam> podeli se prvo disk i onda se u tom novom slobodnom delu stavi linuks i onda imas oba
<Unuce> odustao sam od wubi-ja
<Atlantic777> Dakle, potreban ti je ubuntu disk koji se "bootabilan"
<Atlantic777> to bootabilan znači da se sistem može pokrenuti sa njega
<Atlantic777> ti ubaciš taj disk u računar i računar pokreće sistem sa tog cd-a, a ne sa hard diska
<Atlantic777> a kad se tako pokrene sistem sa tog cd-a, tamo postoji instalacija
<Unuce> a jel moze umesto cd-a usb
<Atlantic777> može
<Unuce> e pa ja sam skinuo
<Unuce> ISO fajl
<Unuce> i ubacio na usb
<Unuce> sta sada
<Atlantic777> Da li tvoj računar, tj.matična ploča podržava učitavanje sistema sa USB uređaja?
<Atlantic777> usput, kreni da skidaš program koji se zove unetbootin
<Unuce> skinuo sam taj unet i preko njega ubacio ISO na usb
<Unuce> e pa sada ne znam kako to da pogledam
<Unuce> :/
<Atlantic777> super, znači unetbootin je odradio posao i .iso fajl raspakovao na flash?
<Unuce> da
<Atlantic777> To si odradio?
<nikolam> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Dual_Boot_-_UBUNTU_i_Vindovs
<Unuce> da,da
<Atlantic777> ok, da li znaš šta je boot meni ili bios?
<Atlantic777> (to su dve stvari)
<Unuce> bios znam otprilike
<Unuce> boot meni ne znam
<Atlantic777> dobro, a da li znaš da podesiš redosled uređaja za boot?
<Atlantic777> da prvo ide cd, pa onda usb, a tek onda hdd
<Unuce> ne :(
<Atlantic777> boot sequence
<nikolam> U BIOS ulazis ako drzis DEL taster (ne backspace nego del) ili F2 prilikom ukljucenja racunara
<Unuce> oko instaliranja novg sistema ne znam nista
<Atlantic777> sada bi trebalo da restartuješ računar
<nikolam> Tamo mu u menijima pronadjes da se Prvo podize sa USB pa tek onda sa hard diska
<Atlantic777> i za vreme tzv POST (ona bela slova na crnoj pozadini) negde će pisati to enter setup, boot menu bla bla
<nikolam> tu konsultujes uputstvo za plocu ili resis da si dovoljno inteligentan da sam to pronadjes u menijima
<Atlantic777> za bios (setup) je verovatno del, f2 ili nešto slično
<Atlantic777> zavisi od matične ploče
<Atlantic777> tamo u biosu možeš da pronađeš odeljak gde se podešava redosled za bootovanje
<nikolam> jedan kanal mono, dva kanala (savetodavca) stereo
<nikolam> podizanje :)
<Atlantic777> a možda je jednostavnije da, ako zapaziš, pri podizanju sistema piše negde boot menu
<Atlantic777> pritisneš dugme za boot menu
<Atlantic777> f8 npr
<Atlantic777> i onda samo izabereš uređaj sa kojeg ovaj put sistem da digne sistem
<nikolam> cek sad dok se podigne :)
<Atlantic777> ako nema usb, onda možemo napraviti floppy ili cd koji će ti omogućiti da preusmeriš podizanje sistema preko USB-a i kada to ploča ne podržava
<Unuce> ok i kada se podigne,sta onda?
<Atlantic777> ako namestiš to da se diže sa USB-a ispratiš redovno uputstvo za redovnu instalaciju
<Atlantic777> u principu, poprilično je jednostavno
<Atlantic777> hajde prvo vidi da li možeš ovo da odradiš pa dođi opet ovde i nastavićemo
<Unuce> evo sad cu :)
<nikolam> Ja sam u stvari hteo da predlozim da prvo podeli disk pa onda podigne ubuntu sa usb i uradi instalaciju
<nikolam> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<nikolam> to je drugi mali ISO koji samo sluzi da se deli disk
<Atlantic777> nikolam: to može da uradi i iz windowsa i ubuntu diskom
<nikolam> Atlantic777, a d ajeste, eto vidis ja sam na XUbuntu od 2007 i od onda su mi diskovi podeljeni, :)
<Unuce_> ima usb-fdd,usb-cdrom,usb-zip i usb-hdd
<Atlantic777> ubodi usb pa eksperimentiši
<Atlantic777> ili je cdrom ili hdd
<Unuce_> ok jos nesto
<Unuce_> imam smao dve particije
<Unuce_> koliko slobodnog mesta treba da imam na c a koliko na D
<nikolam> koliki ti je celi disk? a koliki ti je sad c a koliko d
<Atlantic777> hmm C i D šta to beše? :P
<Atlantic777> Å¡alim se
<Unuce_> haha
<Unuce_> :D
<Atlantic777> ozb, koliki ti je disk?
<nikolam> da jer na linuksu nema cd,e,f, sve se montira u "koreni" dir, "root" (/)
<Unuce_> c-134gb D-98
<nikolam> a jel imas nesto pametno na D il oces da ga zrtvujes
<Atlantic777> nikolam: eeeeer, sedi jedan, montiraš gde oćeš
<Unuce_> tu mi je zivot :D
<Atlantic777> :P
<Atlantic777> Unuce_: možeš li život da spakuješ negde privremeno?
<Unuce_> nema zrtvovanja kad je D u pitanju
<nikolam> Atlantic777, pa dobro u /media il gde stavis u /etc/ftab...
<nikolam> pa kolko imas slobodno na c akoliko na d
<Unuce_> pa gde da ga spakujem 100gb :D
<Atlantic777> Ili da preseliš sa D na C pa ćemo posle vratiti.
<nikolam> jbt sve mora da ti zvacemo :)
<Atlantic777> pa ček koliko slobodnog možeš da ostaviš?
<Atlantic777> nikolam: neka, nek pita
<Unuce_> pa jbg kada se ne razumem
<nikolam> pitaj evo i ja pitam :)
<nikolam> i kolko imas slobodno
<Unuce_> na c 16 a na d 12 slobodno
<Atlantic777> Unuce_: da li možeš neku od tih particija privremeno da oslobodiš?
<Atlantic777> lele...
<nikolam> pa to je jako malo.
<nikolam> nece biti komotno
<Unuce_> izgleda da je najbolje da odustanem
<Unuce_> :D
<Atlantic777> Ne, nećeš odustati.
<nikolam> preporucujem da imas bar 40GB za komociju na Linuksu. Mislim moze se on instalirati i sa 20... i sa manje al.. ako razumes..
<Atlantic777> Particije se mogu smanjivati i povećavati samo što postoji neka mala šansa da nešto ne bude dobro, ja sam milion puta to radio i uvek je bilo ok.
<nikolam> nista, ispitaj prvo kako u BIOS da podignes masinu sa tog USB sto si napravio
<Atlantic777> Najbolje je da se particija izbriše pa se naprave nove.
<nikolam> U dokumentaciji maticne ploce
<nikolam> pretrazi uputstvo z amaticnu, dali sa DEL tasterom ulazis u BIOS ili kako, f2 itd
<Atlantic777> nikolam: to je već valjda odradio i postoje 4 usb opcije.
<nikolam> pa kad se ucita sa usb, onda podelis D i imas deo za linuks
<nikolam> al mora VISE mesta da oslobodis na D, KAPIS?
<nikolam> I moras da uradis Defragmentaciju tog D diska prvo
<nikolam> da ne bi operacija podele trajala sto godina
<nikolam> takodje, podela diska kao operacija trazi strpljenje i da ne nestane struje.
<Unuce_> defrag sam radio juce
<Atlantic777> a na isto mu dođe da li će gparted da sredi ili će windows defragmentacija
<nikolam> odlicno.
<nikolam> mmm ne, Atlantic777 ako je iscepkan mnogo, duze traje prebacivanje podataka
<nikolam> pa ajde onda konacno oslobodi na D jos mesta
<nikolam> i pokreni racunar sa tog USB.
<Unuce_> e da da vam kazem kada sam instalirao preko wudi-ja kada ga upalim dodje do onog prozora za pass i kada se ulogujem tu se zabode
<Atlantic777> nikolam: pa... defragmentacija + resize particije ~= resize nedefragmentirane particije, afaik
<Atlantic777> Unuce_: batali wubi, za početak, posle ćemo sređivati ako ne bude radilo.
<nikolam> Atlantic777, da ali mora da se prebacuju datoteke unutar iste particije ne bi li se oslobodio prostor za no odeljak na disku
<nikolam> i to traje krace ako ne mora da juri parcice datoteka na sve strane.
<nikolam> nov
<zpop> а што не би отишао у продавницу купио 20 dvd-ова (око 600дин)
<Atlantic777> apsolutno podržavam
<nikolam> zpop, a sta ce mu 20 dvd ova
<Atlantic777> približno 100 GiB
<zpop> да похрани на њих живот са d-a
<nikolam> i onda,
<Atlantic777> ionako treba da pravi backup, nekad
<nikolam> Pa ja vise volim DVD+RW
<Unuce_> e pa moze i to
<zpop> добије 90gb простора
<nikolam> moze na njih da se reze instalacija ubuntua itd. sto puta. i menja se sadrzaj
<Unuce_> ok tako cu onda
<Atlantic777> Unuce_: sutra će ti crći hdd, ubacio sam ti rootkitovan malware, jedini način je da sve što imaš snimiš na DVD-ove, izbrišeš sve podatke sa D, napraviš nove particije i onda vratiš te podatke :P
<zpop> :-D
<Unuce_> :D
<nikolam> Atlantic777, ne plasi ga :)
<Unuce_> sutra cu da odem po te dvd
<Atlantic777> nikolam: ne plašim ga.
<Unuce_> pa vam se javljam
<Atlantic777> ok :)
<Atlantic777> čujemo se onda sutra
<Unuce_> hvala,pozdrav :)
<Atlantic777> poz!
<nikolam> Unuce_, samo da znas kad sam ja prvi put stavljao linux, to je bilo sa Flopi diskova.. bez icije pomoci i BEZ interneta :)
<nikolam> i jeste mnogo sam mator, hahah
<Atlantic777> ja sam klinac, ali znam po nešto :P
<nikolam> klinci uvek imaju prednost :D
<Atlantic777> ;)
<nikolam> statistika kaze d amladji mnogo brze kapiraju. Matori se vade na iskustvo :D
<nikolam> A posto su mladji pametniji, slusaju starije :d
<Atlantic777> to kaže statistika, a psihologija nešto drugo
<nikolam> Atlantic777, pa ne znam, nisam nikad merio koliko dizem kosi bench :)
<Atlantic777> nikolam: ma čitao sam nešto da kažu da se ljudi godinama ulenje, pa su im sposobnosti za učenje zbog toga oslabile
<nikolam> male sive samo umiru do kraja zivota, moze da raste samo broj veza medju njima.
<nikolam> (male sive celije u mozgu)
<Atlantic777> Hmm, jeste, umiru, ali s obzirom na to koliki potencijal iskorištavamo, to odumiranje je beznačajno.
<Atlantic777> Kad budemo koristili sve male sive, onda možemo da se brinemo o odumiranju.
<nikolam> one banana,, two bananas, three bananas, four
 * nikolam drzi peti pst u nosu jer je svesno bicje 
<nikolam> I like just to sit down in the evening, relax and update Linux.
<promis> Zdravo pučanstvo!
<promis> Forum bolji od Fb-a
<promis> Forum se vuče kao crevo
<promis> Šta kaže "kanteraš" kad se napije?
<promis> Ništa lepše od kasnovečernjeg kompaliranja...
<promis> Ahh, uspešan build.
<promis> Idemo još jedan...
#ubuntu-rs 2011-11-19
<fb0x> pozdrav svima :)
<nikolam> cjao
<fb0x> sto je tisina ovde :>
<nikolam> m jok cini ti se dok ne krenes da pricas
<fb0x> ovde uvek isti ljudi
<fb0x> mozda par novih...
<Atlantic777> fb0x: dođu po potrebi oni kojima treba pomoć, a mi ostali dežuramo. :)
<fb0x> malo je onih koji hoce da pomognu drugim ljudima :)
<nikolam> ili se moze reci da nemamo preca posla pa visimo. Delom i potreba za pricuckanjem, nikad ne znas kad ce ti zatrebati i nesto ne-tehnicko.
<fb0x> ja nisam ubuntu user ali cu biti ovde da pruzim podrsku ostalom narodu
<fb0x> :)
<Atlantic777> Pa ne znam, linux zajednica je baš i druželjubiva i hoće da pomogne.
<fb0x> ne pricam u globalu
<fb0x> kazem za ovo ovde
<fb0x> jer kao sto nikolam kaze, ljudi dodju kada im treba pomoc i odu...
<nikolam> mmm, ja to nisam rekao :) al jeste, tako je, to je rekao Atlantic777
<fb0x> uh, pomesao sam xD
<fb0x> Atlantic777, je rekao...
<TildaTurn> <O
<Githzerai> з
<TildaTurn> z
<nikolam> bome drustvo se uvecalo
<nikolam> sad je vreme da s divani, pa ko sta ima 'zvolte
<fb0x> stvarno guzva
<fb0x> :D
<promis> da 27 nije bilo skoro
<promis> mo\da i nikad do sad
<nikolam> neko je imao pre statistiketine, moz da bude zanimljivo
<fb0x> jel moze neko da preporuci neki zanimljiv film?
<fb0x> jeste offtopic ali mozda neko zna nesto dobro
<nikolam> mmm... "Fight Club" ? :)
<fb0x> cek da bacim pogled
<nikolam> Patent Absurdity?
<fb0x> moze fight club :D
<fb0x> svidja mi se
<promis> stiljage
<promis> Stilyagi
<fb0x> kako sam ja propustio ovaj fight club xD
<fb0x> nije mi jasno
<fb0x> samo da me ne uhvati kernel panic sad haha
<fb0x> posto sam imao proplem sa deluge, pravio je paniku xD
<fb0x> problem*
<nikolam> ja transmission. ima ga na svim platformama i tako
<fb0x> meni je deluge najbolji...prvo sam ga sam kompajlirao pa je mozda zbog toga i pravio problem
<fb0x> posle sam instalirao slackbuild i za sada dobro radi...
<nikolam> mm, film, "12 majmuna" takodje
<fb0x> nikolam, gledao sam
<fb0x> film je lud kao i vilis
<fb0x> haha
<promis> Al cepa Stivi na prvom. Gori je od Čaka
<Githzerai> promis: koji Stevo?
<promis> Stevo Galeb
<Githzerai> A, Stevo Signal!
<promis> Ne znam da li ste znali da http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKjdOZ026Gg
<promis> Stivi jednako dobro i svira
<promis> kao Å¡to ruke lomi
<promis> A dobar je svira samo sa palcem
<Githzerai> Hajde malo i ovde da se samoreklamiram, reko možda privučem još nekoga da radi da sajtu :)
<Githzerai> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/mogucnosti/
<Githzerai> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/o-projektu/
<Ddpbf> дајемо колаче, по успјешно обављеном послу
<Githzerai> koljače po neuspešno obavljenom poslu
<Ddpbf> © Избр је само ваш, Ubuntu-rs
<Ddpbf> *© Избoр је само ваш, Ubuntu-rs
<promis> Imaš neke graška, ali predpostavljam da ih i sam primećuješ
<promis> greške
<Githzerai> u kucanju?
<promis> da, greške u tome
<Githzerai> dobro, to ćem ispravim. :)
<Ddpbf> promis: http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-Jedna-install-acija?pid=182346#pid182346 с ким се овај грудва
<Ddpbf> тј. шта он жели од живота глобално
<Ddpbf> и од нас партикуларно
<promis> Pa, valjda želi da inslira onako kako mu odgovara
<promis> ali koristi i neki fantomski bekap program
<promis> koji dolazi podrazumevano sa 11.10
<promis> Å¡ta taj program radi, nemam pojma
<Ddpbf> а шта је запео на тај бекап
<Atlantic777> Jeste da nije u skladu s pravilima, ali da branim pleme...
<Atlantic777> oooO:::::::::
<Atlantic777> (..):::::::::
<Atlantic777> :\.(:::Oooo::
<Atlantic777> ::\_)::(..)::
<Atlantic777> :::::::)./:::
<Atlantic777> ::::::(_/::::
<Atlantic777> S vremena na vreme naletim na kojekakve zanimljive... :D
<Ddpbf> мали, имам неодољиву жељу да се претворим у зеленог ренџера
<Atlantic777> Ddpbf: zar ti nisi među ovim plavim? :D
<Anpu> ako koristis suse, mozes da se pretvoris u zelenog gustera
<Anpu> :>
 * Ddpbf звиждуће
 * Atlantic777 khm
<Anpu> protekcija ccc
<Atlantic777> oj unuce, jesi živ?
<unuce> :D
<unuce> eve me
<Atlantic777> Na ubuntuu?
#ubuntu-rs 2011-11-20
<unuce> ima li koga
<unuce> treba mi pomoc
<fb0x> pitaj
<fb0x> mozda se nadje neko
<unuce> instalirao sam ubuntu
<unuce> ali mi se strasno yabada komp
<unuce> ne znam sto
<unuce> jedva sam nekako uspeo da se ulogujem u 2d ubunt
<unuce> moze li neko da mi objasni kako da obrisem ubunt a da mi ostane win 7
<unuce> posto imam dual win 7 i ubunt
<unuce> fbox znas li ti
<unuce> fb0x
<fb0x> da
<fb0x> sta ti zabada?
<unuce> pa kada pokrenem komp
<fb0x> najlaksi nacin ti je da skines Easybcd i onda instaliras windows loader i onda samo formatiras particiju gde je bio linux
<unuce> problem je sto se ne razumem u ovo bas i to formatiranje pa ako bi mogao da mi objasnis
<unuce> jer sam sve svoje vazne fajlove prebacio na C
<unuce> a D sam iskoristio za ubuntu
<fb0x> kako si instalirao ubuntu? wubi ili normalna instalacija
<fb0x> boot cd pa install
<unuce> normalna
<unuce> preko usb
<fb0x> pa uradi kao sto sam ti i rekao
<fb0x> Easybcd
<unuce> i da koliko znam trealo bi kada se plai komp da mi da da biram dal cu da upalim win 7 ili ubuntu ili se varam_
<fb0x> a tebi nema win7?
<fb0x> :S
<unuce> ne
<unuce> ne nudi mi nista
<unuce> samo se upali ubuntu
<unuce> a kada se upali
<fb0x> jaoj
<unuce> slika je sva ili crna ili u milion boja
<unuce> i stisnem ono ctrl*alt i pojavi mi se onda da se ulogujem na nalog i mogu samo u 2d ubuntu
<fb0x> to ces morati sa nekim ubuntu userom
<fb0x> ja sam zaboravio kako ide to oko grub-a
<unuce> ne razumem
<fb0x> koji deo?
<fb0x> grub?
<unuce> ad
<unuce> da
<fb0x> grub ti je bootloader, a ja sam pre njega koristio
<fb0x> sada imam lilo
<fb0x> ima jos jedna fora
<fb0x> samo nisam siguran kako ide
<fb0x> ubacis win7 cd
<fb0x> pa ako ima recovery mod
<unuce> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-Kako-da-obrisem-UBUNTU
<unuce> da nije ovo
<fb0x> udjes u cm a kucas fixboot, fixmbr
<fb0x> tako je sa xp
<fb0x> za win7 ne znam
<fb0x> pobegao sam od toga xD
<unuce> http://www.ehow.com/how_4836283_repair-mbr-windows.html
<fb0x> e to
<fb0x> samo ne znam da li mora otig win cd...
<fb0x> orig*
<unuce> au jbt
<unuce> bas sam se zajebo
<fb0x> nije strasno
<unuce> :(
<fb0x> moze da se sredi
<unuce> dobro je da sam uspeo da ga pokrenem
<unuce> ubio bi se
<unuce> a probao sam bio
<unuce> da ubacim ovaj sub
<fb0x> ti mozes da udjes na ubuntu?
<unuce> usb
<unuce> pa sada sam na njemu ČD
<fb0x> haha
<fb0x> xD
<fb0x> i ja pitam svasta xD
<unuce> ček da ti kažem
<fb0x> moras da ubacis windows u /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<fb0x> ili tako nesto
<fb0x> ili prosto uradi
<fb0x> sudo update-grub
<unuce> kao i Å¡to sam ga instalirao,probao sam opet na boot pa usb i dosao sam do pocetka instalacije
<fb0x> mozda ce da ga nadje
<unuce> ma ne vredi da mi pricas to kada se ne razumem
<fb0x> pa zasto si onda pokusavao da instaliras linux kada neces da razmisljas svojom glavom?
<unuce> slušaj,kada sam ušao u taj instal opet imao sam opciju erase ubuntu
<unuce> zato sto mi je receno daje prosto i da ce da radi bez problema
<unuce> a ne radi bez problema
<unuce> :D
<fb0x> nemoj da brises sad nista, sacekaj do sutra pa ce neko da ti kaze kako da ubacis da windows bude vidljiv
<fb0x> pa onda radi sta hoces
<fb0x> a sto se tice problema, pocetnici su problem
<fb0x> ne svi ali mnogi
<unuce> nadam se da cu ga upaliti sutra :D
<unuce> pa i to što kažeš
<fb0x> otisao sam da spavam
<fb0x> poz
<unuce> pozdrav
<unuce> imam problem oko dual boot-a,pri pokretanju racunara ne daje mi da biram dal cu da pokrenem win 7 ili linux vec samo upali linux
<promis> uradi> sudo update-grub
<promis> i reci mi Å¡ta je sve nabrojao
<unuce> e da jel mozes d ami objasnis gde da kucam tu komandu
<promis> otovri terminal pa tamo je iskopiraj
<unuce> kako da otvorim terminal :(
<promis> koja verzija ubuntua?
<unuce> 10,11
<promis> ctrl+alt+t
<unuce> Generating grub.cfg ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-12-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-12-generic Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1 done
<promis> pa eto ima ga
<unuce> pa ima ga ali ne nudi ga kada palim komp
<unuce> :(
<promis> daj ispis od kmande: cat /etc/default/grub | grep HID
<unuce> evo
<unuce> miga@miga-M61PME-S2:~$ cat /etc/default/grub | grep HID #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true miga@miga-M61PME-S2:~$
<promis> dobro je
<promis> probaj sad
<unuce> da restartujem komp?
<promis> da
<unuce> ok evo pa se javljam i hvala
<unuce> ej
<unuce> nije mi opet ponudio
<unuce> sada mi izasao bio neki prozor
<unuce> recovery menu
<unuce> i sada mi se promenila rezolucija ekara i ne mogu da je vratim
<unuce> promis jel si tu
<promis> jesam
<promis> to ti se nešto drugo desilo, nema veze sa ovim
<promis> daj ispis od> cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep -i windo
<unuce> menuentry "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)" --class windows --class os {
<promis> ne znam Å¡to ne prikazuje grub, sve je kako treba
<unuce> a jel mozes ti meni da objasnis kako da obrisem ubuntu da mi ostane samo win 7
<promis> da ti nije možda loša rezolucija pri butovanju, da li dugo stoji crn ekran, jedno deset sekundi pre nego krene da podiže sistem?
<unuce> da
<unuce> pise kao change screen resolution to 1920x nesto
<promis> pa onda se grub prikazuje samo je nevidljiv zbog rezolucije
<unuce> ali takva mi je i i bila rez ekrana sve do sada kada sam ga restatrovao sada je ona 1024
<promis> ubuntu se briše tako što se formatira particija gde je on. i onda ubaci windows instalacioni disk i popravi mbr
<unuce> eh kad bi ja to znao
<promis> ja još manje ;)
<promis> nego, daj da probamo da promenimo rezoluciju gurba
<unuce> pa aj kako
<promis> gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<promis> pa onda nađi red: GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480 i izbriši # na početku reda
<promis> snimi fajl. i uradiš ažuraciju gruba prvom komandom kou sam dao: sudo update-grub
<unuce> Generating grub.cfg ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-12-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-12-generic Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1 done
<promis> jel si prvo uradio izmenu koju sam rekao?
<unuce> jesam
<unuce> obrisao sam # ispred ovo grub
<promis> dobro. probaj sad
<unuce> evo sad cu
<unuce_> uspeo sam evo sadm sam u win 7
<unuce_> :)
<unuce_> hvala ti druze puno!
<unuce_> imam jos neko pitanje ako moze
<unuce_> jel mogu nekako napraviti jos jednu particiju za win7 da nemam samo C
<unuce_> promis :)
<promis> telefon
<unuce_> ok ok cekam :)
<promis> unuce: zavisi od rasporeda na disku
<promis> koliko imaš slobodno itd..
<Atlantic777> unuce: ajd vamo, da se ne zavlačimo po pvt-ovima
<unuce> aj
<Atlantic777> ako već kažeš da kada pokreneš ubuntu sa usb-a kao live, i zakuca
<Atlantic777> probaj neki drugi distro, možeš recimo: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Atlantic777> nikolam: ga je već spominjao.
<Atlantic777> Tu imaš taj program gparted, pa probaj da smanjiš /home particiju i od ostatka prostora napraviš jednu ntfs.
<unuce> ne razumem bas sta treba da radim ali pokusacu
<unuce> skidam sada ovaj gpared
<unuce> parted*
<unuce> mislim znam da treba da smanjim home ali nisam bas siguran da znam kako
<unuce> skinuo sam gparted ali ne znam kako da ga ukljucim tj instaliram
<promis> a odakle si ga skinuo i Å¡ta si skinuo?
<unuce> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<unuce> odavde
<unuce> gparted-live-0.10.0-3.zip
<unuce> ovaj
<unuce> jel treba mozda iso?
<Atlantic777> ne znam Å¡ta je u zip, iso pa u netbootin
<fb0x> poz ljudi :>
<unuce> vazi
<unuce> pozdrav fb0x :)
<fb0x> unuce: jel si resio problem?
<unuce> jesam nekao sada imam drugi :D
<fb0x> ponovo si instalirao ubuntu? xD
<unuce> ma jok :D
<unuce> moram da naporavim particiju za win 7
<unuce> atlantic777 sta treba da izaberem u unetbootu  za ono distirbucija
<promis> Ja odoh. A vi se deco zabavljajte
<unuce> ok pozdrav promis
<fb0x> to sa windowsom je tvoj problem...
<unuce> ok hvala
<Atlantic777> fb0x: ma resize particije
<Atlantic777> unuce: ne biraš distro već mu kažeš da imaš iso
<Nikolar91> oj drugari ubuntaši
<Nikolar91> može jedna asistencija
<Nikolar91> ?
<Atlantic777> Nikolar91: reci u čemu je problem pa će se javiti ko zna
<Nikolar91> update-ovao sam ubuntu na 11.10. i sve je radilo kako treba. Naravno okruženje je bilo Unity, nije mi se svidelo pa sam probao promenuti. Na našem ubuntu lokalnom forumu sam video savete ljudi da se samo promeni sesija kod log in stranice na početku. Kada sam promenio sesiju otvorio se ubuntu ali bez panela. Sada koju god sesiju da stavim nemam panele već samo desktop, te nemogu ući ni u jedan program. Sad sam trenutno za 
<fb0x> Nikolar91: probaj alt+f2
<fb0x> gnome-panel
<fb0x> ako je jos uvek tako na ubuntu...
<Atlantic777> fb0x: ček da se vrati
<fb0x> dosta se stvari izmenilo
<Nikolar91> Å¡ta di trebala ta komanda da uradi?
<fb0x> huh
<fb0x> da ti se ponovo pojave paneli
<Atlantic777> Nikolar91 != Nikolar91
 * Atlantic777 wrong, wrong, wrong
<Atlantic777> unuce: jesi uspeo?
<unuce> uspeo
<Atlantic777> Jesi napravio odmah i za win?
<fb0x> Atlantic777: kako mislis !=?
<nikolam> unapredio sio Nikolar91 . nisi "updateBlablavao" :)
<fb0x> nego ko je?
<fb0x> xD
<unuce> sv sam napravio odmah
<unuce>  :)
<Atlantic777> cool
<Nikolar91> a zna li neko još  koji je šortkat za otvaranje terminala u 11.10.?
<fb0x> da li postoji neki shortcut po defaultu?
<fb0x> ili moras sam da postavis
<Atlantic777> ctrl + alt + T
<Atlantic777> malo t...
<fb0x> nije ubuntu kao sto je nekada bio...
<Atlantic777> ali ctrl + alt + t izgleda da radi još uvek...
<Nikolar91> hehehe
<Nikolar91> ajd odo u ubuntu da probam pa se javljamž
<fb0x> ajd'
<fb0x> kad se samo setim ubuntu 7.x
<fb0x> to su bili dani
<fb0x> sada ne znam da li bih mogao da otvorim firefox haha
<fb0x> mnogo su ga nasminkali i otezali
<Nikolar91_> drugari kako da otvorim neki program preko terminala? Hoću da otvorim firefox, kucam $firefox ?
<Atlantic777> bez $
<Nikolar91_> samo ime programa?
<Atlantic777> probaj fir (pa pritisneš tab)
<fb0x> da
<Atlantic777> ma da, samo ime programa :)
<Atlantic777> hvala bogu pa postoje aliasi :D
<Atlantic777> možeš da namestiš da pokrene firefox i pust muziku ako upišeš "komanda"
<fb0x> ja ne razumem sta sada pokusavas da uradis?
<fb0x> zasto moras da pokreces firefox iz terminala?
<Atlantic777> ja mislim da bi trebalo da se pobriše ~/.gconf i ~/.gnome* i ostalo
<fb0x> tako je najbolje
<fb0x> mozda ima nesto i u ~/.config/
<Nikolar91> evo mene opet....
<Nikolar91> evo me u ubuntu-u u firefoxu. I dalje imam problem. Kada sam nadogradio Ubuntu na 11.10. i probao da premenim sesiju da okruzenje izgleda klasicno nekako su mi nestali paneli
<Nikolar91> zna li neko kako da vratim panele
<dungodung|away> ne koristi unity niti gnome
<fb0x> ja sam ti rekao da probas alt+f2
<fb0x> pa kucas gnome-panel
<fb0x> o_O
<Nikolar91_> pardon, restartovao mi se komp...
<Nikolar91_> dakle zna li neko kako da vrnem panele_
<Nikolar91_> ?
<dungodung|away> <dungodung|away> ne koristi unity niti gnome
<dungodung|away> <fb0x> ja sam ti rekao da probas alt+f2
<dungodung|away> <fb0x> pa kucas gnome-panel
<Nikolar91_> nista se ne desava kada pritisnem alt+f2
<fb0x> onda kucaj u terminalu gnome-panel &
<fantastic001>  Nikolar91_ a ctrl+alt+f1?
<fb0x> nadam se da jos uvek postoji gnome-panel...
<fb0x> sta se desava sa ovim? xD
<fantastic001> xD
<Nikolar91> kad sam ukucao alt+ctrl+f1 zacrnio mi se ekran i otvorio terminal
<Nikolar91> pa sam restartovao komp
<fb0x> fantastic001: zasto si zeznuo coveka xD
<fb0x> presao u tty
<fb0x> haha
<Nikolar91> e evo probao sam gnome-panel & i ispise mi da nemam taj program instaliran
<fb0x> sve su izmenili znaci...
<Nikolar91> http://memegenerator.net/cache/instances/400x/6/6609/6767810.jpg
 * fb0x jel koristi jos neko ubuntu ovde? xDDD
<fantastic001> o.O
<fantastic001> Nikolar91: reinstaliraj unity
<Nikolar91> :o
<Nikolar91> kako?
<fb0x> ja mislim da on nece unity
<fb0x> ...
<fb0x> prosto i jednostavno
<fantastic001> Nikolar91: tako sto pokrenes apt-get xD
<fb0x> obrises ~/.gconf i ~/.gnome
<fb0x> pa se ponovo ulogujes
<fantastic001> ma neka obrise i gnome i unity i stavi awesome i uziva :D
<fb0x> dwm rules!
<fb0x> :D
<fantastic001> xD
<fantastic001> ma stace mu uopste X, pogledaj ga kako se lepo snalazi u tty-u xD
<fb0x> xD
<fantastic001> Nikolar91: udjes u tty
<fantastic001> ono sto sam ti rekao
<fantastic001> ctrl+alt+f1
<fantastic001> ulogujes se
<fantastic001> u kucnes sudo apt-get reinstall unity
<fantastic001> tako nekako......
<fantastic001> i sredis stvar :)
<fb0x> apt-get install --reinstall koliko se ja secam
<fantastic001> eto, davno bese taj debian......:)
<fb0x> a i ne mora da znaci da ce da sredi
<fb0x> jer ce da mu ostanu konfiguracije u ~/
<fb0x> fantastic001: sta teras ti?
<fantastic001> pa neka i njih obrise
<Nikolar91> hehehe, ne mogu ja da ga tako nekako sredim. nisam vican terminalu pa mi treba sve u detalje reci
<fantastic001> fb0x: blentu
<fantastic001> :)
<fb0x> o_O
<fb0x> blentu?
<fb0x> xD
<fantastic001> Nikolar91: znaci , kucnes ctrl+alt+f1
<fantastic001> i pojavi ti se "ono crno"
<fantastic001> blenta = gentoo :)
<Nikolar91> dobro
<fantastic001> i tu ti pise Login:
<fantastic001> ti se ulogujes
<fantastic001> znaci
<fantastic001> kucas username
<fantastic001> pa enter
<fantastic001> pa onda kucas password
<fantastic001> password se nexe videti
<fantastic001> onda kad uneses pass lupis enter
<fantastic001> i udjes u terminal
<Nikolar91> i
<fantastic001> onda u njemu kucas rm -rf ~/.gnome ~/.gconf
<fb0x> fantastic001: gentoo je super :D
<fb0x> imao sam ga na kratko
<fantastic001> fb0x: normalno :)
<fb0x> pa sam imao hardverskih problema xD
<fantastic001> fb0x: znammmm...pa si ga bacio u djubre jer ti se smucilo kompajliranje....xD
<fb0x> ne
<fb0x> ja teram slackware
<fb0x> :D
<fantastic001> o.O
<fb0x> tako da sam u goroj poziciji od tebe xD
<fantastic001> lol
<fb0x> ti bar imas packagemanager koji ima deps support
<fb0x> :)
<fantastic001> :P
<fantastic001> i kako ti sinko moj radis update paketa majke ti? xD
<fb0x> fantastic001: slackware ima slackpkg
<fb0x> koji sadrzi sve sto je na dvd
<fb0x> tako da se to koristi sa update/upgrade
<fb0x> a za ostalo koristim sbopkg (slackbuilds)
<fantastic001> a kako radis update paketa koji nije na tom dvd-u ?
<fantastic001> aha
<fb0x> koji ima isto update
<fb0x> :D
<fb0x> ali se sve kompajlira...
<fb0x> snalazimo se nekako
<fantastic001> e sad, moras da instaliras npr avidemux, kako znas od cega zavisi ?
<fb0x> nekada nije bilo nicega xD
<fb0x> pa znas kako, kad krene da proverava deps
<fb0x> izbaci error
<fb0x> pa sredi
<fb0x> haha
<fb0x> :D
<fb0x> pa sve opet
<fb0x> :D
<fantastic001> lol
<fb0x> ali radi sve super :)
<fb0x> slak je deda ostalih distribucija :D
<fb0x> slack*
<fantastic001> Nikolar91: eto, probaj slack, radice ti bolje nego bilo koji *buntu xD
<fb0x> nemoj da palis coveka xD
<fb0x> Nikolar91: predji ti lepo na Xubuntu
<fb0x> moja preporuka za sve pocetnike
<fantastic001> Nikolar91: ma na lubuntu :D
<Nikolar91> vi se zajebavate a meni treba funkcionalan komp i da zavrsim poso na njemu danas do ponoci
<fb0x> koliko mrzim taj lubuntu xD
<Nikolar91> :)
<fb0x> Nikolar91: onda instaliraj Xubuntu
<fantastic001> Nikolar91: rekao sam ti sta da uradis
<Nikolar91> AAAaaaa! pa nisam siguran da li da to uradim kad ni ti nisi siguran da ce to uspeti
<fantastic001> Nikolar91: treci put, idi u tty I OBRISI ONA DVA DIRA!
<fb0x> pa killall -9 fantastic001
<fb0x> haha
<fantastic001> xD
<fb0x> salim se naravno :D
<fantastic001> while :; do killall -9 fb0x; done xD
<fb0x> hahah da me ubije cim ustanem hahah
<fb0x> xD
<fantastic001> xD
<fb0x> fantastic001: ti si na awesome?
<fb0x> ja sam hteo da ga instaliram ali sam provalio da je dwm bolji i brzi...
<fb0x> i imao sam problema da instaliram awesome...
<fb0x> pa reko posto znam C
<fb0x> ne moram da ucim lua samo zbog awesome
<fantastic001> :)
<fantastic001> cek, kakve veze dwm ima sa C ?
<fantastic001> konfigurise se pomocu C-a ?
<fb0x> :) dwm je pisan na C i konfiguracija je V
<fb0x> C*
<fb0x> xD
<fantastic001> aha
<fantastic001> a kako ga konfigurises ?
<fb0x> imas dwm.c i config.h
<Nikolar91> JUPIII!!!! Nasao resenje! unity --reset i vratio mi panele sa strane
<fb0x> to je to
<fb0x> haha
<fantastic001> ima li neki api ?
<fb0x> :D
<fb0x> fantastic001: vim i pises kod
<fb0x> xD
<fb0x> lako se konfigurise
<fantastic001> to mi nije problem :)
<fb0x> problem nastaje kada hoces da uradis neki patch
<fb0x> :D
<fantastic001> kod inace i u vimu samo pisem :
<fantastic001> :)
<fantastic001> problem nastaje kad hoces da radis upgrade :D
<fb0x> vim rules!
<fb0x> upgrade cega?
<fantastic001> jel moze on da se kompajlira sa c++-om ? tj taj C kod ce u c++ raditi....
<fantastic001> fb0x: dwm-a
<fb0x> cek, cek xD
<fb0x> kako da kompajliras C u C++
<fb0x> koristi se gcc
<fb0x> standardni C kompajler
<fb0x> ne g++
<fb0x> imas make file
<fb0x> pa sam napravi se
<fb0x> sve*
<fb0x> fantastic001: ne izlaze nove verzije tako cesto tako da upgrade nije problem...
<fb0x> i ako izadje nova verzija mozes manuelno da izmenis kod i sve sto treba
<fantastic001> fb0x: umesto gcc koristim g++ i pretvorim ga u c++ kod :)
<fb0x> ako imas vremena da se igras
<fb0x> xD
<fantastic001> i onda mogu da pisem klase itd :D
<fb0x> fantastic001: ne moze
<fb0x> koliko ja znam
<fb0x> jedino da prepises sve u C++
<fb0x> haha
<fb0x> ima nekih 2000 linija
<fb0x> standardna verzija
<fb0x> ja sa nekim patchevima imam 3xxx
<fantastic001> ne shvatam, sto nebi moglo, napravim klase i lepo spakujem sve te funkcije u njih :)
<fb0x> pa mislim da g++ ne moze da kompajlira C kod
<fb0x> i jos da ga pretvori u C++
<fb0x> mnogo si mastovit haha
<fantastic001> fb0x: moze
<fantastic001> sve sto moze C moze i c++
<fb0x> probaj
<fb0x> ne znam sta da ti kazem
<fantastic001> moze siguran sam
<fb0x> zasto se onda za c++ koristi g++ a ne gcc?
<fb0x> :D
<fantastic001> c++ = C + dodaci
<fantastic001> fb0x: zato sto gcc ne razume oop
<fb0x> ne znam
<fb0x> probaj...
<fantastic001> sve sto napises u C mozes sa g++ kompajlirati
<fb0x> mozda napravis svoju distribuciju dwm-a
<fb0x> haha
<fantastic001> fb0x: nemas prdstavu sta sam namerio da napravim :))))
<fb0x> sta?
<fantastic001> polako :)
<fantastic001> bice sirom neta za par meseci :)
<fantastic001> inace, to pravim vec godinu dana :)
<fb0x> samo da bude nesto minimalno i lako :D
<fb0x> na cemu je bazirano to?
<fb0x> i sta pravis? wm?
<fantastic001> ni blizu minimalnog :D
<fantastic001> Qt4
<fb0x> jao
<fb0x> sto to
<fb0x> mrzim qt
<fantastic001> :)
<fantastic001> fb0x: sto ga mrzis ?
<fb0x> sve je usporeno
<fantastic001> mnogo je bolji od gtk-a
<fb0x> ma...
<fantastic001> fb0x: u qt??? jesi li siguran  ?
<fb0x> da
<fb0x> i ne svidja mi se prosto
<fb0x> mada ja ne izlazim iz terminala
<fantastic001> fb0x: qt != kde
<fb0x> tako da mi je xfce dobar
<fb0x> znam...
<fb0x> jedine aplikacije koje koristim su skype, firefox, vlc
<fantastic001> qt mnogo brze radi od gtk-a
<fb0x> i pidgin
<fb0x> pre je dosao neki lik na #fluxbox sa idejom da pravi fluxbox desktop environment
<fb0x> u qt
<fantastic001> gtk sto se paintEvent-a tice nije qt-u ni do kolena
<fb0x> i ne znam sta se desilo sa tim
<fantastic001> FluxDe ?
<fantastic001> :)
<fb0x> da
<fantastic001> pogadjaj ko je to hteo....xD
<fb0x> hahaha
<fantastic001> o.O
<fb0x> stvarno?
<fb0x> xD
<fantastic001> XD
<fb0x> tebi je bas dosadno
<fb0x> :D
<fantastic001> mada, eto, recicu ti tajnu
<fantastic001> cilj mi je da napravim minimalno desktop okruzenje u Qt
<fantastic001> posto gtk sve vise i vise udaljavam od sebe
<fantastic001> a nemamo minimalno qt desktop okruzenje :)
<fb0x> ...
<fb0x> meni je xfce dovoljno minimalan i brz
<fantastic001> ali je pisan u gtk-u
<fantastic001> a ja gtk nekako nepodnosim
<fantastic001> ucio sam ga neko vreme, ali polako ce se raspasti
<promis> pa ima[ one plasme za mobilne ure]aje
<fantastic001> sad su aplikacije podeljene na gtk2 i 3
<fb0x> ma ja gledam da sve sto mogu uradim preko terminala
<fb0x> posto imam malo stariji comp
<fb0x> tako da mi je potrebna sva brzina
<fb0x> :D
<fantastic001> fb0x: ajd na nekom touchscreenu koristi terminal, :)
<fb0x> hahaha
<fb0x> daleko smo mi od touchscreena
<fb0x> i iskreno ne bih nikada kupio to
<fb0x> pricam za monitor...
<Githzerai> z
<stefann> pozz, zanima me kako da prebacim toolbar panel (sat, user acc, off/restart button, itd...) ili kako se vec zove dole, da bude kao na win-u, koristim ubuntu 11.10
<Githzerai> misliš sa vrha na dno?
<stefann> da
<Githzerai> hm, nisam siguran da može u podrazumevanom okruženju okoje UBuntu donosi.
<stefann> I ponekad mi zatrazi neki login keyring, tako nesto
<Githzerai> Jesi li probao ovu dojavu sa alt+desni klik, pa prevlačenje?
<stefann> jesam, nece
<Githzerai> onda nema rešenja
<Githzerai> barem ga ja nisam čuo
<Githzerai> jedino da promeniš okruženje
<Githzerai> pardon, evo ga
<Githzerai> Right click on it > Properties. Under General tab, change the Orientation to Bottom.
<Githzerai> ne, izvini, pogrešna dojava
<Githzerai> ne može :(
<Githzerai> Možeš dodati donji panel, ali gornji mora ostati tu gde jeste
<stefann> pff onda nista :)
<stefann> ali imam jos jedno pitanje, relativno cesto mi zatrazi neki login keyring ili tako nesto, i ja otkucam moju sifru ali izgleda da to nije to :D
<fb0x> jel koristi neko dzen2?
<Githzerai> fb0x: suveiše „stone-age“ za mene. Šta ti treba?
<fb0x> zanima me kako da ga spustim dole
<fb0x> posto se samo zagavi u gornjem uglu
<Githzerai> hajde, da vdim može li šta da se nađe
<fb0x> conky -a bottom -c ~/conky-dzen | dzen2 -e - -h '16' -w '600' -ta r -fg $FG -bg $BG -fn $FONT &
<fb0x> ovako ga pokrenem
<fb0x> ali opet je u gornjem levom uglu
<fb0x> sredjeno
<fb0x> :D
<fb0x> dzen2 -x 0 -y 1000
<fb0x> i dole je
<fb0x> :D
<Githzerai>     -x      x position
<Githzerai>     -y      y position
<Githzerai> ene, preteče me :)
<fb0x> :)
<leviathan_> pozz, jedno pitanje..
<leviathan_> skidam cs sada.. da li ce kociti igra na linuxu, grafika 64mb odnosno nzm dal je tolko :S .. i ram 512
<dbm> Na to pitanje ces dobiti sam odgovor kad probas da igras..
<dbm> 'kad vec skidas'
<dbm> :)
<promis> moja grafička je 8Mb pa ne koči
<leviathan_> hhehe ok :D
<dbm> Jel nekome slabo ocitava ubuntu-rs ?
<dbm> ili samo meni?
<promis> samo tebi :P
<dbm> cudno..
<Anpu> i kod mene se malo usporio sajt
<promis> šalim se, i kod mene j loše već 2 dana
<fantastic001> i kod mene se lose ucitaba
<dbm> Ja sam tek sad skontao da sam se ja na ubuntu-rs pridruzio 2008..
<fantastic001> sporo
<dbm> 5 godina proslo
<dbm> majko moja ^^
<fantastic001> :D
<dbm> lete godine ko lude
<fantastic001> dbm: 5 godina si stariji od tad :P
<promis> pa prošlo je 5 godina od 2006
<promis> ali samo 3 od 2008
<Atlantic777> lol
<dbm> Ja sam racunao i 2012 koji bi **** to racunao, da fantastic izgleda da je proslo a postao sam samo glupljio
<dbm> gluplji*
<dbm> strasno.. :D
<fantastic001> Atlantic777: zar nisi nesto zaboravio ? :)
<Atlantic777> fantastic001: moguće... podseti me
<fantastic001> sigurno nisi to utefterio u svoju todo listu pa si zaboravio :)))))))
<fantastic001> da mi dadnes onaj spisak casova po godinama za Elektrotehnicar racunara smer u teh skoli
<fantastic001> jel to isto za sve tehnicke skole u srb ?
<fantastic001> Atlantic777: sta mislis o ovome http://www.tehskolasabac.edu.rs/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=34:administrator-raunarskih-mrea&catid=3:elektrotehnika ?
<Atlantic777> auh, istina, nisam utefterio
<fantastic001> :P
<dbm> Sto ovaj smer nije bio kod mene kad sam ja upisivao skolu..
<Atlantic777> http://stsmihajlopupin.edu.rs/elektrotehRac.htm
<fantastic001> dbm: ma ja im se javio na mail, predstavio se, kad su videli ko sam rekose "uuuu, ovaj je dobar lik, pazi mu programe na SF koje je pravio, za njega cemo posebno napraviti ozbiljan smer" xD
<Atlantic777> na nivou su nam OET, matematika, elektronika, digitalna, računari, mreže
<Atlantic777> programiranje manje više
<fantastic001> dbm: zezam se...:) , smer je ogledan, poceo od 2009
<Atlantic777> deluje dobro ovaj tvoj za mreže
<promis> simpa je smer
<Atlantic777> sad ne znam koliko profesori mogu da izguraju to gradivo
<fantastic001> a sta tacno znaci kad je smer ogledan ?
<leviathan__> fantastic001:
<Atlantic777> ne upisuju ga svake godine
<leviathan__> ne valjaju mreze :P
<leviathan__> mada se moze zaraditi kad radis taj posao,prikljucujes net itd.. :)
<leviathan__> sto me kickova :D
<leviathan__> ja sam, puko mi net
<Atlantic777> zato što lupaš :D
<leviathan__> :P
<Atlantic777> ne, ja sam :D
<leviathan__> :)
<leviathan__> najbolji baze podataka..
<Atlantic777> baze može da nauči sam :Č)
<leviathan__> mada kod nas u tehnicar racunarstva, samo teoriju ucimo -.- ..
<Atlantic777> :) *
<Atlantic777> ja sam isto na računarima i kod mene je trenutno ses
<Atlantic777> baš cepamo sa operativnim sistemima i na računarima
<fantastic001> leviathan__: ti stvarno mislis da cu se ja osloniti na gradivo u skoli ? :D
<leviathan__> ono programiranje smorilo u c++ , ebem ti i matematiku i fiziku -.-
<Atlantic777> a i mreže su...
<Atlantic777> matematiku isto imam jako dobru, sa fizikom nas nisu smarali
<Atlantic777> mada sam bio na republičkom dok smo imali fiziku
<fantastic001> kao da i ocekujem nesto tamo da naucim, zelim samo da bude dosta oko racunarstva zbog ocena , jer to volim da radim.....
<leviathan__> Atlantic777: pa za mreze treba da imas opremu, nekoliko onih vrsta kljesta
<Atlantic777> programiranje se ionako ne uči u školi :D
<Atlantic777> leviathan__: nisu mreže razvlačenje kablova
<Atlantic777> kad uzmeš da raskupusavaš mreže i subnetuješ na milion mreže :D
<Atlantic777> pa posle rutiranje
<fantastic001> cek, ogled je smer koji se upisuje svake druge godine ?
<leviathan__> one kako se zovu sto se stavljaju u switch
<Atlantic777> recimo, mi radimo na ciscovim simulatorima
<Atlantic777> bukvalno konfigurišemo cisco rutere
<promis> jel, a mene majstori častili sa par metra kabla
<Atlantic777> leviathan__: misliš na RJ-45
<leviathan__> Atlantic777: ma mi smo nesto imali da radimo to za ocjenu
<fantastic001> Atlantic777: http://www.tehskolasabac.edu.rs/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=38&Itemid=3
<leviathan__> dao nam switch
<leviathan__> dao nam par metara kabla
<Atlantic777> leviathan__: mi smo to radili na praksi iz zezanja, a na mrežama trenutno OSI model, pa krećemo TCP/IP
<leviathan__> kljesta, pokazao nam kako ide i radi .. xD
<Atlantic777> baš baš radimo
<promis> ja sam stavljao prilkjučak na buvljaku
<promis> pozajmio kljepta sa tezge
<Atlantic777> montiranje UTP kabla je blaaah, stvarno smešno
<leviathan__> Atlantic777:  kod nas praksa najaca :D , 10 casova internet
<leviathan__> 1 popravljamo racunare
<leviathan__> i imamo 5-icu..
<Atlantic777> leviathan__: moje saučešće
<leviathan__> tako da se ne oslanjam na srednju :D
<fantastic001> :D
<Atlantic777> mi smo imali opštu elektro praksu prve dve god
<leviathan__> mi tek dobili praksu
<leviathan__> u trecoj
<fantastic001> ne oslanjam se ni ja, al eto, svideo mi se mser
<Atlantic777> leviathan__: pa koji si ti smer?
<leviathan__> prve dve godine morao da ucim da busim
<leviathan__> drvo -.-
<leviathan__> i da merim onim sranjima.. od metra
<fantastic001> leviathan__: koji si ti smer ?
<leviathan__> Atlantic777: imao sam i ja opstu elektro praksu ;)
<leviathan__> elektrotehnicar racunarstva
<leviathan__> i sad u 3 godini dobio pravu za racunare.. u pocetku smo radili, isli po ucionicima, gledali sta ne valja, popravljali..
<promis> i ja sam kao elektrotehničar imao praksu
<leviathan__> ali je to prestalo, pa idu otprilike nekih 5 svaki cas, idem ja i jos ovi ostali koji su odlicni..
<fantastic001> Atlantic777: nego, ovaj, koji mi smer vise preporucujes
<leviathan__> rekao profesor da uradim referat kako sklopiti racunar, ja uradio 30 strana, citao ceo cas, kaze, brate milane ovo mi daj kad budes radio maturski, evo ti 4 :D
<fantastic001> za mreze ili elektrotehnicar racunara?
<fantastic001> posto kontam da su smerovi slicni
<leviathan__> elektrotehnicar racunarstva
<leviathan__> fantastic001: u okviru elektrotehnicara racunarstva imas i mreze ;)
<leviathan__> i jos mozes nauciti i o popravci racunara, programiranju, bazama itd..
<leviathan__> Atlantic777: jel kod vas tezak srpski sad? :D
<fantastic001> leviathan__: a jel imate tehnicko crtanje kao predmet ?
<leviathan__> ne
<leviathan__> imali u prvoj godini ja msm
<fantastic001> i jel imate biologiju ?
<leviathan__> ne
<fantastic001> nikad?
<leviathan__> od opstih imas samo matematiku,srpski,engleski
<leviathan__> i msm da je to to
<fantastic001> fizicko  ?
<fantastic001> :D
<leviathan__> i da, fizicko :P
<fantastic001> fizika ?
<fantastic001> xD
<leviathan__> pa to imas u drugoj i prvoj
<leviathan__> u trecoj nemas..
<fantastic001> nego, koja si god ?
<leviathan__> 3
<fantastic001> a odakle si  ?
<leviathan__> u trecoj imam matematiku,srpski,engleski,baze,programiranje,racunarske mreze,automatiku,praksu,fizicko,demokratiju,
<leviathan__> jos jedan fali :P .. i da digitalna tehnika
<Atlantic777> Eto mi nemamo baze.
<fantastic001> jbt, ja mislio da su casovi isti u celoj srb :D
<Atlantic777> fantastic001: evo ne znam šta da ti preporučim, meni se sad administracija sve više sviđa, s tim što se već godinama sam zezam s programiranjem.
<Atlantic777> fantastic001: jesu, nego se s generacijama menjaju.
<Atlantic777> fantastic001: ovaj... ne znam, meni je sad zanimljivije da se zezam sa UNIX administriranjem zato Å¡to to ne znam toliko dobro, novo mi je.
<fantastic001> Atlantic777: jesi li siguran ? srb != vojvodina
<Atlantic777> A u principu, i nije toliko bitno.
<Atlantic777> fantastic001: poprilično...
<Atlantic777> poprilično sam siguran da je program isti.
<Atlantic777> Nego, evo mi nismo imali vežbe iz OET, ovi posle nas imaju.
<fantastic001> Atlantic777: na ovom smeru unix cemo obradjivati ali ne toliko, vise windows....
<Atlantic777> Mi imali informatiku u prvoj godini, sad imaju neku multimediju.
<Atlantic777> A jes' sad da će neko da priča o mrežama pod windowsom? :D
<Atlantic777> Šta ćete učiti? Kako radi samba? :P
<fantastic001> xD
<fantastic001> na http://www.tehskolasabac.edu.rs/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=34:administrator-raunarskih-mrea&catid=3:elektrotehnika imas dole predmete pa pogledaj :)
<Atlantic777> Po meni, tu bi trebalo da se uči NetBSD + POSIX u globalu.
<fantastic001> nego, mene zanima da li ce moja generacija upisivati ovaj smer ???? 96 nije upisivala, ja sam 97, 95 je upisivala
<Atlantic777> Koliko mi je pametno da napravim link ~/Downloads -> /tmp/Downloads/ ?
<Atlantic777> fantastic001: pa raspitaj se, nazovi, pusti im mail...
<fantastic001> Atlantic777: vec jesam :)
<Atlantic777> I šta kažu?
<fantastic001> evo nam LordDVG
<Atlantic777> fantastic001: ajd redom stručne predmete da ti kažem šta mislim da biste mogli raditi
<fantastic001> Atlantic777: pustio mail, rekli da ce se to znati tek u januaru
<Atlantic777> Mrežna oprema = ruteri, interfejsi itd...
<Atlantic777> kablovi, na kraju krajeva :D
 * LordDVG otpozdravlja sve
<Atlantic777> operativni sistemi, teorija operativnih sistema, morati raditi i unix
<Atlantic777> mrežni os = IOS
<Atlantic777> računarske mreže, pretpostavljam OSI i TCP/IP
<Atlantic777> dokumentacija, nemam predstavu, jedino Å¡ta mi pada na pamet je da forsiraju rtfm
<Atlantic777> administriranje rač mreža, e tu mogu da forsiraju win
<Atlantic777> serveri, ja bih tu predavao o protokolima
<Atlantic777> glupo je da te uče apache, a ti posle da ne znaš ni da poteraš nginx
<Atlantic777> bolje da te nauče šta je http pa ti posle radi kako hoćeš
<fantastic001> pa da...
<fantastic001> glupo je sto je programiranje izborni predmet....
<Atlantic777> A šta će to vama?
<Atlantic777> hajde realno razmisli i vidi da li nekom sysadminu treba programiranje?
<Atlantic777> Ono šta mu treba, neka kaže programeru da odradi. :)
<fantastic001> treba mu, makar osnoovno poznavanje C-a
<fb0x> ma za admina je dovoljno da znam malo bash scipting i to je to
<LordDVG> fantastic001, bolje bi bilo poznavanje nekog skriptnog jezika
<LordDVG> kao perl
<Atlantic777> ma shell, sed, awk i ova svita unix alata
<fantastic001> eto i LordDVG-u se svideo taj moj smer :)
<fantastic001> cak je hteo da dodje ovde kod mene pa obojica da upisemo, ali ne moze....
<LordDVG> fantastic001, meni se svidja sve sto je vezano uz racunar :)
<LordDVG> a u sirem krugu volim sve sto radi na struju
<LordDVG> pogotovo na ovu mikro
<LordDVG> kao daljinski, TV, zvucnik...
<fantastic001> meni je cool kako daljinski radi
<fantastic001> kad bih mogao napraviti daljinski za komp :D
<fantastic001> da sa njega kuckam :D
<Atlantic777> fantastic001: evo, ja posle svoje Å¡kole mogu da napravim daljinksi za komp
<fantastic001> :)
<fantastic001> kako ?
<fantastic001> lol, sta pitam :D
<fantastic001> ajd u par recenica :DDDDD
<Atlantic777> Hoćeš IC ili Bluetooth?
<Atlantic777> Sa BT je malo zeznutije. :D
<fantastic001> BT mi je vise poznat, IC ne znam sta je
<fantastic001> aha
<fantastic001> IC, infrocrveni zraci  ?
<Atlantic777> Sa IC, na strani prijemnika foto detektor za IC i povežeš na neki MCU koji ima interrupt kada detektor detektuje nešto.
<Atlantic777> da, IC = infra crveno
<Atlantic777> i strpaš u buffer to šta imaš, dekoduješ i pošalješ serijskim portom ili na usb neku komandu
<fantastic001> ali IC ne moze na daljinu
<Atlantic777> a na kompu imaš prog koji kad mu nešto stigne, uradi šta ti hoćeš
<Atlantic777> a na strani daljinskog, opet neki MCU koji isto ima nameštene prekide pa kad lupiš neki taster, on zna kako treba da da signal na portu gde mu je diodica
<Atlantic777> ovako, u tri rečenice
<Atlantic777> a za BT, problem je Å¡to to radi na malo ozbiljnijim frekvencijama
<Atlantic777> i nzm sad koji mikrokontroleri imaju BT stack
<fantastic001> e sad, moze li jedno glupo pitanje
<fantastic001> evo ovako
<fantastic001> znas one sijalice za jelku ?
<fantastic001> one novogodisnje
<Atlantic777> yap
<Atlantic777> To je, recimo, smešno napraviti.
<fantastic001> e , to su mikrokontroleri zar ne ?
<Atlantic777> da
<fantastic001> e sad
<Atlantic777> pa mislim, svugde su mikrokontroleri :D
<fantastic001> kako njih pravis ? :D
<fantastic001> npr, jel mozes koristiti C za to , i kako ?
<Atlantic777> da, možeš
<Atlantic777> evo za PIC postoji Mikro C
<Atlantic777> domaća firma, mikroelektronika pravi
<Atlantic777> Postoje i Mikro Pascal, Mikro Basic
<maletaski> ehey fantastični :D
<fantastic001> a kako ti taj C program ubacis u mikrokontroler
<Atlantic777> i MP Lab ima neku svoju implementaciju C-a za PIC
<fantastic001> i kako bi izgledao taj c kod da svake sekunde pali i gasi sijalicu ?
<Atlantic777> auh, ajd ovako, znaš li koja je razlika između mikrokontrolera i mikroprocesora?
<maletaski> iamal ko da se razume u alsu i pulse :D
<Atlantic777> i mikroračunara, ajd već na gomilu sve da ih spomenemo
<fantastic001> ne...:D
<fantastic001> n00b
<maletaski> lol
<Atlantic777> fantastic001: mikroprocesor je samo CPU, mikrokontroler ima i CPU i RAM i sve u sebi
<Atlantic777> ukratko
<maletaski> tačno
<fantastic001> aha
<Atlantic777> e sad, ti kad daš napajanje mikrokotroleru, on počne da učitava program iz ROM-a
<Atlantic777> a u ROM ti je smešten mašinski kod programa
<Atlantic777> i kaže mu u taj registar stavi ovo
<Atlantic777> stavi prva 4 pina na portu B da budu kečevi
<Atlantic777> itd itd
<Atlantic777> Ti napišeš neki program na kompu u C-u.
<Atlantic777> To se prevodi u ASM, pa iz ASM u mašinski kod koji MCU (mikrokontroler) razume.
<Atlantic777> I onda posteje tzv. programer/programatori.
<Atlantic777> „posebna el. kola“ sa svojim nekim čipom
<Atlantic777> to ti izgleda tako što imaš neku pločicu koju preko usb-a kačiš na komp
<Atlantic777> i ona na sebi ima kućište za MCU koji hoćeš da isprogramiraš
<Atlantic777> i ti preko USB-a upišeš pomoću te pločice nešto u ROM MCUa koji programiraš
<fantastic001> aha
<Atlantic777> iščupaš taj MCU i na njega nakačiš lampice i šta već hoćeš
<Atlantic777> daš mu napajanje i on krene da vrti prog koji ima :Č)
<Atlantic777> :)
<Atlantic777> *
<Atlantic777> Evo mogu ti donekle detaljno opisati kako izgleda programiranje PIC čipova.
<fantastic001> ahd
<Atlantic777> Evo ovaj 15f877a s kojim sam uglavnom radio
<maletaski> aj vas dvojica na private :D
<fantastic001> ajd*
<maletaski> smarate bre :D:D:D
<Atlantic777> i to što kažeš :D
<Atlantic777> ću se samokikujem :P
<fantastic001> o.O
<Atlantic777> ipak je ovo zvaničan ubuntu kanal, loguje se i sve
<maletaski> tačno tako :D
<LordDVG2> fantastic001: imas knjigu “elektronika za neupucenje“ od mikro knjige pa si kupi i nauci ako te vec toliko zanima :)
<maletaski> e aj sad da pitam opet :D
<maletaski> imali ko da zna kako da vidim Å¡ta mi pravi problem dal alsa dal pulse?
<maletaski> naime nakon nekog vremena mi se zakuca audacious
<maletaski> kao da mi se restartovala alsa
<maletaski> ili ti pulse ili već šta
<maletaski> pa moram da opet lupim play
<maletaski> i onda tera dalje
<maletaski> dok ne zakuca opet
<maletaski> hm sad sam se zapito da nije možda audacious ?
<promis> isključi pulse pa vidi šta biva
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> pokrenuo sam sad prvo audacious preko terminala
<maletaski> pa kad se bude zakuco da vidim šta će da kaže
<maletaski> pa ako nebude rekao ništa pametno
<maletaski> onda kill pulse :D
<maletaski> sam što mi onda neće raditi svi zvučnici :(
<leviathan_> evo mene opet da smaram :D
<leviathan_> Atlantic777: mozes mi naci link za counter strike 1.6
<leviathan_> da se moze pokrenuti preko wine -.-
<leviathan_> svaki cs koji sam skinuo , stavim ovlascenja , i da pokrenem ili pise invalid name
<Atlantic777> ne
<leviathan_> ili neku gresku
<Atlantic777> ne igram igrice, stvarno se ne razumem u to
<Atlantic777> zar nemaš originalni disk?
<leviathan_> ne :D
<Atlantic777> odakle skidaš?
<Atlantic777> piraterija je ovde zabranjena
<leviathan_> sa nasih sajtova..
<leviathan_> balkan express , kgb , spin
<Atlantic777> ovaj, rekoh, piraterija je ovde zabranjena
<leviathan_> to nije piraterija :)
<leviathan_> Izadji na Crtu pocelo
<promis> ako imaš win pored, dovoljno je da prekopirš folder
<promis> ne treba ti instalacija
<leviathan_> nemam
<leviathan_> Atlantic777:  rekao da cu nesto morati opet da instaliram, a ja nemam cd od najnovijeg vec od 11.04 .. pa necu da ga instaliram
<Atlantic777> Šta sam kad rekao da ćeš opet instalirati? :D
<leviathan_> ma nesto da podesavam grub
<Atlantic777> aham, ako instaliraš windows posle linuxa
<Atlantic777> mada i to ne mora, kao može i iz windowsa da se reinstalira grub
<Atlantic777> ali to već nisam radio
<leviathan_> ;)
<leviathan_> Atlantic777:
<leviathan_> pise the setup file a corrupted
<Atlantic777> to sa dpkg instaliraš?
<leviathan_> wine
<Atlantic777> e ne razumem se u tu crnu magiju :)
<Atlantic777> sry
<leviathan_> a sta je to dpkg
<leviathan_> isto pokrece .exe fajlove?
<Atlantic777> ne, time instaliraš .deb ;)
<Atlantic777> ajd idem ja bre da radim nešto
<leviathan_> pa nema cs sa .deb :/
<LordDVG> leviathan_, skini novi setup
<Atlantic777> ovo je ubuntu podrška, a ne kako da poteraš neki crackovan windows program, igricu, šta god :D
<leviathan_> LordDVG:
<leviathan_> sve sam instalirao, koje sam nasao..
<leviathan_> nece nijedan -.-
<LordDVG> leviathan_, wine --version da vidis koja ti je verzija
<leviathan_> to u terminal da kucam?
<LordDVG> ako 1.2.x ili 1.3.x onda skini kanter u zipu, otpakuj i tako pokreni
<LordDVG> da
<leviathan_> wine 1.3.28
<LordDVG> leviathan_, verzija je u redu, ako nikako ne bude htjelo onda ukucaj rm -r ~/.wine pa sve na novo instalisi
<leviathan_> ok
<leviathan_> instaliracu je na novo
<leviathan_> LordDVG: mozes li odgovorit na pm
<fb0x> jedva sam sredio ovaj dzen :>
<fantastic001> ln
#ubuntu-rs 2012-11-12
<aleksandar> ima li koga online??
<pomoc> da li je neko online ??\
<webber_> ima li koga _
<webber_> ??
<webber_> imam problem sa ubuntu 11.04
<Atlantic777> reci
<Atlantic777> webber_: tu smo, tusmo, kakav problem imaš? :)
<webber_> e
<webber_> pa ovako\
<webber_> upgradeovao sam
<webber_> ubuntu 10.10
<webber_> na 11.04
<webber_> i sad kad god upalim komp sve normalno radi samo mi se ekran ugasi , dok se sistem dize
<webber_> znaci cuje se zvuk sve
<Atlantic777> koja grafa?
<webber_> samo ekran je ugasen
<Atlantic777> plymouth, kms, tako  to...
<webber_> u pitanju jelaptop
<Atlantic777> još bolje :)
<Atlantic777> a sad, pitanje... zašto ne pređeš na neku svežiju verziju?
<webber_> a da
<webber_> uspeo sam da startujem sistem
<Atlantic777> 12.04 je sadašnji LTS, a 12.10 najsvežija verzija
<webber_> pa hocu ali bih to uradio
<webber_> da ne izgubim neka dokumenta
<webber_> na lapu
<webber_> posto je ovo lap moje cure
<webber_> ....
<Atlantic777> inače, rešenje tvog problema je najverovatnije da u grub config (/boot/grub/grub.cfg) u boot liniju dodaš nomodeset
<webber_> hmm
<webber_> kako ja to da uradim
<webber_> poso sam slap bas sa linuxom
<Atlantic777> gksudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Atlantic777> to upišeš u terminal
<webber_> a kako da otvorim terminal
<webber_> inace ja pisem sa ovog kompa
<Atlantic777> pritisneš ctrl + alt + t
<webber_> koj je u problem
<webber_> jer sam uspeo nekako da startujem
<webber_> pomocu boot opcije
<webber_> start previoous verison
<Atlantic777> nemam pojma Å¡ta si uradio
<Atlantic777> uglavnom, ja bih krenuo od isključivanja kms-a
<webber_> uso sam u terminal i kaze mi akses denied
<webber_> premission denied
<Atlantic777> erm, upisao si sa sve gksudo?
<Atlantic777> gksudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<webber_> ne
<webber_> uso sam u taj grubp
<webber_> sta li je vec
<webber_> sta treba da uradim ?
<Atlantic777> super, sada selektuj to sve, kopiraj i okači na https://paste.lugons.org
<Atlantic777> pa mi daj link
<webber_> https://paste.lugons.org/show/iQbh72pi7M963GmgwUgO/
<webber_> tako ?
<Atlantic777> tako
<Atlantic777> auh, tada je već stigao grub2
<Atlantic777> pogledaj tamo liniju 100
<Atlantic777> na kraj te linije upišeš nomodeset, sačuvaš, restartuješ komp pa probaj da vidiš da li se nešto promenilo
<webber_> u liniji 100
<webber_> na kraju napisem nomodset
<Atlantic777> jeste
<webber_> sa razmakom samo ?
<Atlantic777> da
<webber_> uradio sam
<webber_> sad cu da probam reset
<webber_> ako ne vracam se
<webber_> nista se nije promenilo
<webber_> a ovo da ti objasnim
<webber_> ja sam uso u boot i bootovao sam sa harda
<webber_> i onda mi otvori ono da biram dal recoveri mod ili ne
<webber_> i ima start with previous version i tako sad startujem uopste
<webber_> i tako hoce
<webber_> atlantic si tu ?
<Atlantic777> tu
<webber_> nista se nije promenilo
<webber_> a gore sam ti napisao kako uopste uspem da upalim linux
<webber_> ...
<webber_> a da mi je ekran upaljen
<Atlantic777> ček bre, jesi ti sada pokrenuo prvu opciju u tom meniju ili ne?
<webber_> ne
<webber_> nego 3 gde pise start previous version
<Atlantic777> pa pokreni prvu jer smo nju izmenili :)
<webber_> pa ona startuje automatski ?
<webber_> tako ?
<webber_> posto ja sam samo resetovao komp
<Atlantic777> najverovatnije...
<webber_> i ono je sve islo svojim tokom
<webber_> i ugasio se pc
<webber_> ...
<webber_> to jest ekran
<webber_> a ovo sve ostalo radi
<Atlantic777> i posle nekog vremena se nije pojavila slika??
<webber_> jok
<Atlantic777> e ne znam, pitaj na forumu, ja radim nešto drugo
<Atlantic777> ako se ne reši do sutra pogledaću tamo
<Atlantic777> stvarno sam u gužvi
<Atlantic777> ali nomodeset bi trebao to da sredi :/
<webber_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1744809
<webber_> a ovo kako bih mogao da uradim ?
<webber_> atlantic
<webber_> uspeo sam da resim
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> 12.04>12.10 update preko USB : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-12-04-12-10-update-preko-usb
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> 12.04&#x26;t;12.10 update preko USB : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-12-04-gt-12-10-update-preko-usb
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] 12.04&amp;gt;12.10 update preko USB : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-12-04-amp-gt-12-10-update-preko-usb
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Превођење на лончпеду : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-prevodenje-na-loncpedu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Update problem sa 12.04 na 12.10 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-update-problem-sa-12-04-na-12-10
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Skype na xubuntu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-xubuntu-skype-na-xubuntu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> MIÅ¡ Acme MW08 ne radi na Ubuntu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-mis-acme-mw08-ne-radi-na-ubuntu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> MIÅ¡ Acme MW08 ne radi na Ubuntu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-mis-acme-mw08-ne-radi-na-ubuntu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> kako da napravim ovo ja sam pocetni : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-kako-da-napravim-ovo-ja-sam-pocetni
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-unable-to-correct-problems-you-have-held-broken-packages
#ubuntu-rs 2012-11-13
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Celokupni Backup : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-celokupni-backup
<alexxxxxxa> Pozdrav!
<alexxxxxxa> Da li je moguce ponovo instalirati sistem preko postojeceg, a da se sacuva sadrzaj iz ~/ foldera (muzika, slike, dokumenti, etc)?
<nihil_enochian> ako imas posebnu /home particiju onda moze
<Atlantic777> mislim da u novijim verzijama može kada /home nije na posebnoj particiji, mada to je već crna magija za mene
<nihil_enochian> ako ne mozes da backup-ujes te foldere pa da ih vratis nakon reinstalacije
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> pretraga : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-pretraga
<nikola__> haug linuksaši
<nikola__> imam jedno pitanje vezano za forum
<nikola__> kako da napravim glasanje?
<nikola__> dole imam da otkačim da hoću da ima glasanje i koliko želim ponuđenih odgovora ali nigde ne vidim gde da upišem odgovore
<nikola__> ima li ovde ikoga?
<nikola__> aloooo
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Koji da kupim laptop? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-koji-da-kupim-laptop
#ubuntu-rs 2012-11-14
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> kako dozvoliti pristup samo odredjenim websajtovima? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-dozvoliti-pristup-samo-odredjenim-websajtovima
<sphreaz> dan :)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> vracanje na originalni firmware posle instalacije dd-wrt : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-vracanje-na-originalni-firmware-posle-instalacije-dd-wrt
<Neverminder> pozdrav
<Neverminder> ima li koga da  pomogne?
<Neverminder> dodavao sam neki chmod (prema tutorijalu sa neta), odjednom (posto ta operacija nije uspela) pozadina pocrni, ikonice sa launchera postanu bele, i chrome crash-uje...
<Neverminder> onda sam restartovao, ali gui se nikako ne podize, samo terminal
<Neverminder> i trazi login, koji ne uspeva... pise can't access /home/mojekorisnickoime
<Neverminder> u svom tom procesu, negde je u jednom trenutku pisalo da je sudo blokiran
<Neverminder> mozda je  i to bitno..
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> VCF fajl iz Outlooka u Thunderbird : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-vcf-fajl-iz-outlooka-u-thunderbird
<nikolam> Neverminder, pa zakljucao si sopstveni home direktorijum sa tim chmod. On sluzi za namestanje prava pristupa a nesto si zezno.
<Neverminder> pa pretpostavljam... ali kako da ga otkljucam?  :)
<nikolam> imas li drugogo korisnika? Ako imas i on je u sudoers grupi (admin) mozes sa sudo chown i sudo chmod da namestis prava pristupa tom zakljucanom sad korisniku
<Neverminder> nemam, imam samo jednog
<nikolam> ili u grub kad se podize da se udje u root shell (ubuntu podrazumevano nema sifru za root korisnika ali s emoze uci preko grub)
<Neverminder> ali mogu da udjem na grub
<Neverminder> da  da
<Neverminder> usao sam
<nikolam> ili podigni sa lice cd sistem pa onda namesti sifru i / ili samo prava pristupa sa njega
<Neverminder> stoji terminal ukljucen na drugom racunaru
<nikolam> live cd
<nikolam> naravoucenije, uvek po instalaciji sa jednim nalogom, napravis drugi nalog kao rezervni admin
<Neverminder> da... to mi niko nije rekao
<Neverminder> a i samouk sam potpuno
<nikolam> ili obrnuto, radis instalaciju sa jednim a onda napravis onaj koji koristis i uvek prvi i mas u rezervi
<Neverminder> ovako ucim :)
<nikolam> eto, tako svi uce izgleda
<nikolam> digni live cd ako imas i podesi prava pristupa, to ti je najbrze
<Neverminder> idem da ls -la /home/myussername/.Xauthority
<Neverminder> tako mi rekao lik sa #lubuntu
<Neverminder> brb
<nikolam> ako ne sljaka, imas chroot komandu, pa to malo izuci takodje, time se mozes prijaviti na sistem i da s ekoristi okruzenje drugog fajl sistema, pa se napraviti novi korisnik na nejmu itd itd
<nikolam> da i to
<nikolam> al grub root ulaz je pre sljakao savim lepo, to je malo i sigurnosna rupa svakog ubuntua
<nikolam> koja se resava podesavanjam gruba sa sifrom itd. Doduse nisam to odavno dradio. ok vidi.
 * nikolam ide nesto da dodje
<Neverminder> nikolam: ako si tu
<Neverminder> nasao sam sta sam uradio
<Neverminder> nekako sam stavio space posle / u adresi fajla
<Neverminder> tako da je ispalo da sam uradio:
<Neverminder> sudo chmod 666 /
<TheD> chmodovao si /?
<Neverminder> jeste...
<Neverminder> čmodovao sam ga
<TildaTurn> a zasto ???
<Neverminder> zato sto kad translejtujes stranu
<Neverminder> preko hroma
<Neverminder> doda razmak posle /
<Neverminder> i ja sam kopipejstovao...
<bitlord> a da li ima uopste ikakvog uticaja chmod xxx /   (normalno ako nije stavljeno -R) ? (ja odavno se bakcem sa ovim, ali ne znam)
<bitlord> c&p O_o
<Neverminder> ooo, bitlord, ocigledno da ima...
<bitlord> ok,  stat /   :D
<TheD> biitloard to se i ja pitam
<TheD> a i mislim da ne bi mogao da stavi -R
<TheD> sem ako nije uzeo su
<bitlord> ali dobro, i ako ima uticaja, lako se popravi
<TheD> pa nek pogleda default za /
<TheD> i nek vrati
<Neverminder> uzeo sam su
<TheD> jsutfuckinusegoogle.com
<Neverminder> po inerciji
<Neverminder> nije proslo sa sudo
<Neverminder> :D
<Neverminder> kretenski, znam
<bitlord> TheD, mozda i moze, npr. da odradi u /tmp  neke fajlove koje njegov user poseduje, a ostalo bi ostalo netaknuto
<TheD> pa na to sma mislio
<TheD> ne potpun chmod
<TheD> ili nepotpun_ ČD
<Neverminder> i, šta predlažete?
<Neverminder> reinstal?
<bitlord> Neverminder, kakav problem imas?
<TheD> Å¡to bi reinstalirao
<TheD> šta ti se dešava?
<Neverminder> ne mogu da dobijem gui
<Neverminder> ni da se ulogujem kad padne na konzolu
<Neverminder> kaze nesto tipa cant cd to /home/korisnickoime
<Neverminder> i nece da se uloguje
<Neverminder> vrati me na ussername da upisem
<bitlord> nisam nikad tako nesto uradio, ali mozda da pokusas da promenis dozvole, livecd, pa chroot na tvoj sistem (ne znam da li ce raditi)
<Neverminder> dakle, to se desava posle restartovanja, posle komande /bin/chmod 666 /
<Neverminder> uh, nisam ja toliko napredan korisnik...
<Neverminder> ne verujem da cu umeti
<Neverminder> jedino sa ovog racunara da ovde pitam
<Neverminder> za step baj step
<bitlord> ubacis livecd ubuntua, boot-ujes ga, otvoris browser i dodjes na chat :D
<Neverminder> :)
<Neverminder> eee, ali gledaj sad
<Neverminder> imam stariji komp
<Neverminder> amd 2000+
<Neverminder> 768 ram
<Neverminder> i ati 9000 all in wonder
<Neverminder> sad, jedina instalacija koja prolazi
<Neverminder> je maverik ubuntu
<Neverminder> lubuntu instaliram posle
<Neverminder> pa do-release-upgrade do besvesti
<bitlord> tebi je vazno da ti radi live okruzenje
<Neverminder> radi, na 10.10
<bitlord> vredi pokusati
<bitlord> ako imas cd, boot-uj pa dodji na chat
<Neverminder> ok, evo
<Neverminder> pozdrav
<Neverminder> bio sam tu oko 8, imao sam problem
<Neverminder> ali sam morao da idem
<Neverminder> pa sad izgleda moram opet...
<Neverminder> imam ubuntu 11.10 sa lubuntu-desktop
<Neverminder> pokusavao sam da namestim bightness
<Neverminder> i nasao sam neki tutorial na netu
<Neverminder> e sad, blog je na portugalskom, pa sam preko google chrome preveo
<Neverminder> u tom prevodjenju se pojavio razmak
<Neverminder> pa je komanda /bin/chmod 666 /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<Neverminder> posle 666 dobila razmak
<Neverminder> dakle: ...666 / sys/...
<Neverminder> tako da sam chmodovao /
<Neverminder> sad je sve zakljucano
<Neverminder> na restartu padnem na terminal
<Neverminder> gde ne mogu da se ulogujem
<Neverminder> kaze can't cd to /home/ussername
<Neverminder> trenutno sam preko live sesije na 10.10 (samo 10.10 radi iz nekog razloga, druga prica)
<bitlord> btw. po meni je ovo totalno nelogicno /bin/chmod 666 /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness   menjati prava nad /sys  ili bilo cime unutar toga posto je to virtuelni filesystem
<Neverminder> bitlord, ja sam samo samouki laik, i ne mogu bas za svaku stvar da zapitkujem
<Neverminder> tako da sam samo kopipejstovao...
<Neverminder> :/
<bitlord> otvori terminal,   sudo su -      , odradi fdisk -l   i izlaz toga stavi na neki paste service kao pastebin ili bilo sta drugo
<Neverminder> ne izlazi nista...
<Neverminder> vrati me na #
<bitlord> posle cega?
<Neverminder> kucao sam sudo su
<Neverminder> enter
<Neverminder> pa fdisk -l
<Neverminder> posle enter
<Neverminder> vrati na #
<bitlord> ok, nije lose imati i    -  iza   ali ajde sad
<bitlord> fdisk -l  ne vrati nista ?
<Neverminder> nista
<bitlord>  -l   (L malo, ne I i )
<Neverminder> da da
<Neverminder> malo L
<Neverminder> da pomenem opet
<Neverminder> da sam na live sesiji
<Neverminder> ako znaci nesto
<bitlord> ne znaci za ovo, mora da radi :S
<Neverminder> neko mi rece da moram da mountujem (ili kako se vec kaze) sistem preko live cd-a
<Neverminder> instalirani sistem
<bitlord> da, inace fdisk -l  bi trebalo da izlista sve diskove i osnovne informacije o njima tj. particijama
<bitlord> pa bi iz toga mozda zakljucili koja je  /  particija
<Neverminder> da, secam se te komande
<Neverminder> a ne, odmah mogu da ti kazem
<Neverminder> imao sam dual sa win xp
<Neverminder> i nesto sam pre*ebao mbr
<Neverminder> to vec znam zasto
<bitlord> ali ako fdisk -l  ne vrati nista, to je skroz cudno, bar ja nisam vidjao :S
<Neverminder> pa sam resio da instaliram ubuntu na celom hdu
<Neverminder> znaci, formatiran je
<Neverminder> i pustio sam ga da sam odradi
<Neverminder> preko one "idiot" opcije
<Neverminder> sam je pravio swap i /
<bitlord> a npr.   fdisk -l /dev/sda    jel vrati nesto?
<Neverminder> a da probam kao obican user, bez roota
<bitlord> ne, nego bas kao root
<Neverminder> ne... nista
<Neverminder> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Neverminder> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu#
<Neverminder> tako izgleda terminal
<Neverminder> mada, oseti se kao da nesto uradi
<Neverminder> posle enter
<bitlord> ajd iskljuci taj terminal, pa ponovo i onda  kucaj      "sudo su -"    sve izmedju navodnika
<Neverminder> dobro... sad fdisk -l
<Neverminder> ?
<bitlord> da
<Neverminder> nista...
<bitlord> sta dobijes kad izvrsis    whoami   ?
<Neverminder> root
<bitlord> ok,    pokusaj ovako,   ls -l /dev/{sd*,hd*}    i ako dobijes neki izlaz okaci na pastebin ...
<Neverminder> ls: cannot access /dev/sd*: No such file or directory
<Neverminder> i
<Neverminder> ls: cannot access /dev/hd*: No such file or directory
<bitlord> obicno su diskovi predstavljeni kao  sd[a-z]X  (valjda do z) ili ranije  hd[a-z]X  gde je X broj particije :S
<bitlord> a tu nesto ne valja, bar ja ne znam sta je, kao da nema diska ni jednog
<Neverminder> kontam...
<Neverminder> evo citam neki forum
<Neverminder> kaze covek
<Neverminder> Sounds like you are only missing the device nodes.
<Neverminder> i onda kod: mknod /dev/hda b 3 0; for i in 1 2 3;do mknod /dev/hda${i} b 3 ${i};done
<Neverminder> mozda ti znaci...
<Neverminder> btw, solved je topic
<bitlord> da, ali to ne bi trebalo da se desi
<Neverminder> cini mi se da sam promenio chmode za ceo /
<Neverminder> mozda zato ne moze da izbaci nista...
<bitlord> nema to veze, sa livecd-a treba da vidis device i particije itd... cak i da ih montiras bez problema
<bitlord> ne znam, mozda, ali mozda nekim slucajem da je cd ostecen i da neki od servisa nije startao (mada sumnjam da bi dobio graficko okruzenje onda)
<Neverminder> evo usao sam na computer
<Neverminder> vidi sve normalno
<Neverminder> otvara foldere...
<bitlord> vidis svoj disk i podatke na njemu?
<Neverminder> da
<bitlord> nista, ja ti ne mogu pomoci ocigledno :( (sorry)
<Neverminder> ok, hvala sto si pokusao :)
<Neverminder> probacu kod stranaca
#ubuntu-rs 2012-11-15
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Izašao Skype 4.1 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-izasao-skype-4-1
<Neverminder> pozdrav
<Neverminder> imam pitanje, mozda nije bas za ubuntu korisnike, ali pretpostavljam da neko moze da mi odgovori
<Neverminder> imam problem sa instalacijom lubuntua
<Neverminder> i obican live cd, i alternate, i mini
<Neverminder> kod prvog
<Neverminder> pukne ubiquity
<Neverminder> negde along the way
<Neverminder> alternate puca na selecting and installing software
<Neverminder> kao i mini
<Neverminder> nadjem anketu, koji linux je za vas
<Neverminder> i uradim tri puta
<Neverminder> i sva tri puta dobijem opensuse kao najbolji rezultat
<Neverminder> pitanje: da li je tesko naviknuti se
<Neverminder> posle ubuntua, koji sam koristio 2-3 god
<Neverminder> na opensuse
<Neverminder> ?
<stereo_advance> probaj prvo slackware, trebalo bi da je još lakši
<stereo_advance> nisam koristio opensuse ali znam neke koji jesu
<stereo_advance> zato i kažem da bi trebalo da je slack lakši
<stereo_advance> a ako ja mogu da ga koristim, može svako
<Neverminder> zanima me samo koliko je tesko pronaci softver
<Neverminder> i kako se instalira
<Neverminder> da li zahteva kompajliranje
<stereo_advance> za opensusue ti nemogu pomoći
<Neverminder> i te stvari
<stereo_advance> ali Beretta021 može
<Neverminder> ako je tu :)
<Neverminder> isto je pitanje i za fedoru
<stereo_advance> a za slack imaš #slackware-srb pa možemo tamo da nastavimo
<Beretta021> o/
<Beretta021> evo mene
<Beretta021> Neverminder: lako se navikne :)
<Beretta021> ako si KDE-ovac jos bolje
<stereo_advance> ode da instalira slack
<stereo_advance> biće tu oko 15h
<stereo_advance> a mašina mu nije za KDE
<Beretta021> e jbg
<Beretta021> ovo ostalo sto pakuju
<Beretta021> je cito tako
<Beretta021> da ima
<Beretta021> lubuntu je bolji od susetovog lxde
<Beretta021> gnome nisam ni probao ali sam cuo da su se zalili
<Beretta021> xfce ko xfce :)
<stereo_advance> da :)
<Neverminder> Beretta021 tu si?
<Beretta021> da
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Provjera računara pred instaliranje sistema : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-provjera-racunara-pred-instaliranje-sistema
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> problem sa mount-ovanjem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-mount-ovanjem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> ubuntu 10.10 Failed to fetch http://extras : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-10-10-failed-to-fetch-http-extras
#ubuntu-rs 2012-11-16
<Neverminder> drugari, jedno pitanje
<Neverminder> trenutno sam na live sesiji puppy-ja
<Neverminder> preko usb-a
<Neverminder> imam problem da ga instaliram
<Neverminder> particije su uredno napravljene
<Neverminder> ext3 format
<Neverminder> imam / od 15 gb
<Neverminder> swap od 1.5 GB
<Neverminder> i ostalo /home
<Beretta021> ja ga nikad nisam ni instalirao
<Neverminder> pa, ja bih voleo...
<Beretta021> sta je problem?
<Neverminder> ali nesto nece
<Neverminder> pa
<Neverminder> kad pokrenem installer
<Neverminder> u jednom trenutku zatrazi da lociram fajl
<Neverminder> koji je na fleski
<Beretta021> i?
<Neverminder> i to ne prodje
<Neverminder> iz nekog razloga
<Neverminder> izgleda kao da nije mountovana
<Neverminder> a jeste
<Beretta021> daj neku gresku
<Neverminder> pa, nije greska
<Neverminder> samo kaze
<Neverminder> cant locate
<Neverminder> try again
<Neverminder> (parafraziram)
<Beretta021> hm ne znam
<Beretta021> promis cacka puppy
<Beretta021> kad bane
<Neverminder> na google ne moze da se nadje
<Beretta021> pitaj ga
<Neverminder> znam
<Neverminder> moracu da ga sacekam
<Neverminder> btw, probao sam razne distroe
<Neverminder> jedino je puppy (JEDINO!)
<Neverminder> iz prve pustio YT
<Neverminder> i konfigurisao xorg.conf
<Neverminder> za moju praistoriju od ati karte
<Beretta021> koju?
<Neverminder> ako nekom znaci :)
<Neverminder> ati 9000 all in wonder
<Neverminder> 64 MB RAM
<Neverminder> :D
<Neverminder> ftw
<Beretta021> ja teram na jednom kompu GF3 Ti
<Beretta021> i tera youtube
<Beretta021> :D
<Neverminder> haha
<Neverminder> nvidia je generalno bolje podrzana
<Neverminder> cini mi se
<Beretta021> jeste
<Neverminder> tako da me to ne iznenadjuje
<stereo_advance> intel i915 i tera yt
<Beretta021> ali samo nouveau radi
<Neverminder> kad smo vec kod toga,
<Beretta021> nema drajvera za linux za tu kartu
<Neverminder> nisam proverio jos uvek
<Neverminder> ali moguce je da radi na nekom default driveru
<Neverminder> ova karta
<Neverminder> svakako bih pokusao da instaliram neke bas za nju
<Neverminder> znas li nesto oko ati drivera?
<Beretta021> slaba vajda od toga
<Neverminder> gde se nalaze, posto karta nije podrzana vise
<Neverminder> slaba, jel?
<Neverminder> onda da sljakam ovaj
<Beretta021> matore kartice i vlasnicki drajveri nisu u saradnji na linuxu
<Neverminder> :)
<Neverminder> uglavnom, sve bolje radi kad uradim Xorg -configure
<Neverminder> ali moram preko xrandr da forsiram rezoluciju
<Neverminder> a onda malo pokoci
<Neverminder> na 1440x900
<Beretta021> jbg
<Neverminder> skrolovanje hoce malo da secka
<Beretta021> jebiga kad je slaba karta
<Beretta021> i meni tako na gf3
<Neverminder> pa jeste...
<Neverminder> Beretta021
<Neverminder> nesto se mislim sad
<Neverminder> s obzirom da imam image ovog puppyja
<Neverminder> da li bi proslo da ga mountujem
<Neverminder> i da kazem instaleru da instalira sa cd-a
<Neverminder> ?
<Beretta021> hm
<Beretta021> mozda
<Beretta021> nisam se igrao mnogo sa njim
<Neverminder> bese, mount/lokacija/fajl.iso /mountpoint
<Neverminder> ?
<Beretta021> nisam nikad to radio
<Neverminder> ok
<kljunovi> da li neko moze da mi odgovori na pitanje KAKO PODESITI UBUNTU tako da on bude optimizovan za SSD disk?
<stereo_advance> ima tema na forumu o tome
<stereo_advance> sačekaj, daću ti link
<kljunovi> pokusao sam da ih nadjem il nista
<stereo_advance> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-ssd-disk-sta-i-kako
<kljunovi> hvala ti
<kljunovi> otprilike sta sam vec procita
<kljunovi> http://www.howtogeek.com/62761/how-to-tweak-your-ssd-in-ubuntu-for-better-performance/
<kljunovi> ovo je isto dobar link
<stereo_advance> meni su bile zanimljive one tehničke strane
<nikolam> http://askubuntu.com/questions/1400/how-do-i-optimize-the-os-for-ssds
<nikolam> http://www.storagesearch.com/ssdmyths-endurance.html
<stereo_advance> e da skupim pare za jedan ssd...
<stereo_advance> pa neka radi i 5 godina - ja zadovoljan
<nikolam> ne jedan nego dva. diskovi se danas uvek kupuju u paru, ma kakvi bili
<stereo_advance> nemam gde da stavim u netbook
<stereo_advance> može samo jedan
<nikolam> Raid obavezan ako ne zelis iznenadjenja
<stereo_advance> nije mi baš potrebno za tu mašinu
<nikolam> a Nbook, za to nije bitno.
<stereo_advance> to je teren
<stereo_advance> bitno je da sistem radi i da su mi pri ruci podaci
<stereo_advance> instalacije, dokumenti i to
<stereo_advance> samo da mi je da probam jedan da vidim kako će da radi
<stereo_advance> 40-60 gb mi je dovoljno
<nikolam> Najsladje je kad imas SSD aoni rade lepo u kompletu sa ostatkom skladisnog prostora na standardnim diskovima transparentno. To ti omogucava ZFS.
<stereo_advance> nastavićemo o tome
<stereo_advance> sad moram da radim nešto drugo
<nikolam> I ja slicno mislim, samo treba da pronadjem izvor malih i jeftinig SSD a da se ne kolju sa vrzion i cenom sa vecima
<stereo_advance> inostranstvo?
<nikolam> Izgleda da se stvari sad izjednacavaju  i da mali SSD gube prednost u maloj ceni: http://dealnews.com/features/High-Capacity-SSDs-Finally-Match-the-per-GB-Prices-of-Smaller-SSDs/622014.html
<stereo_advance> http://www.winwin.rs/racunari-i-komponente/racunarske-komponente/ssd/ssd-sata2-64gb-siliconpower-t10-275-250mbs-sp064gbss2t10s25.html
<stereo_advance> Å¡ta fali ovom
<stereo_advance> ne znam kako bi se sata3 snašao na netbooku koji je skoro 3 godine star
<nikolam> Ne znam, nisam strucan za SSD, pogledaj ovaj test: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-recommendation-benchmark,3269.html
<nikolam> Snasao bi se super verovatno
<stereo_advance> sad gledam komentare i nisam siguran Å¡ta da mislim
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] problem sa mount-ovanjem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-problem-sa-mount-ovanjem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] ubuntu 10.10 Failed to fetch http://extras : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-ubuntu-10-10-failed-to-fetch-http-extras
<Neverminder> pozdrav svima
<Zuperman> pozdrav
<Zuperman> imam problem jedan
<Zuperman> instalirao sam lubuntu, i pokusao da rekonfigurisem xorg
<Zuperman> i u tom procesu sam nesto uradio
<Zuperman> pa su se fontovi smanjili
<Zuperman> u svakoj aplikaciji, i u terminalu
<Zuperman> i pidginu
<Zuperman> samo je chrome ostao ok
<Zuperman> mozda zato sto ga nisam gasio
<Zuperman> help?
<Zuperman> i fontovi menija su mali takodje
<bitlord> ako si rekonfigurisao Xorg, nisi mogao da ga restartujes a da ne ugasis chrome?
<bitlord> btw. zasto moras da rekonfigurises X ?
<Zuperman> zato sto mi grafika nije podrzana
<Zuperman> i ne napise nista u x
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Password upomoc. : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-password-upomoc
<sonja> cao ljudi
<sonja> dali netko moze da mi malo pomogne
<sonja> instalirala sam freebsd...
<sonja> i nakon toga gnome2
<sonja> i onda sam nesto mrdala i sada kada upalim freebsd javlja mi: error in locking authority file /root/.xauthority
<sonja> molim vaaaaaaaaas
<bitlord> sonja, mozda /j #bsdsrbija     -alis- #BSDSrbija                                           8 :[#bsdsrbija] Dobrodosli na zvanicni kanal korisnika BSD/UNIX sistema Srbije | http://www.bsdserbia.org/
<sonja> hvala ti na odg
<bitlord> btw. obicno se system ne koristi kao root (ono everyday use)
<bitlord> osim kad mora
<sonja> problem je Å¡to i root ne moze pokrenuti xserver
<bitlord> hm, mozda da pokusas samo da smaknes .xuathority negde i pokusas ponovo da pokrenes X ?
<sonja> tako sam nesto nasla na netu..ali u home/sonja nema .xauthority
<sonja> kako da ga kreiram?
<sonja> jel tocka prije naziva nesto znaci? je to datoteka ?
<bitlord> da, znaci da je skriven, mozes da ga vidis (tj. skrivene fajlove/foldere) sa ls -a
<sonja> nema ni sa ls-a
<sonja> cek
<bitlord> ako nema pokusaj samo sa  touch ~/.Xauthority     da ga kreiras i pokusaj da startas X
<sonja> meni javlja /root/.xauthority
<sonja> gdje se nalazi folder root?
<sonja> u home ili?
<bitlord>  ne,  /root
<bitlord> kad imas  /nesto to je aplsolutna putanja, a  ./nesto ili nesto/  je relativna u odnosu na $(pwd)
<sonja> read-only file system :(
<sonja> kuzim
<bitlord> probaj kao root da pomeris korisnicki /home/<username>/.Xauthority  na npr. /home/<username>/.Xauthority_back
<sonja> dali s ls-a pregledavam skrivene datoteke?
<bitlord> i onda mozda da pokusas da kreiras novi kao user, sa tocuh ~/.Xauthority  prazan bez ista i startujes X sesiju
<bitlord> sa  ls -a  da trebalo bi da izlista sve .<skrivene> + one koji nisu
<bitlord> ili samo pokusaj bez kreiranja obrisati kao root korisnicki ~/.Xauthority i onda startati X ponovo
<sonja> e kad tako napravim u /root nema xautority
<sonja> niti u home/sanja
<sonja> *sonja
<bitlord> nemas neki drugi X proces koji radi u pozadini?
<sonja> sto ti to znaci?
<sonja> nemam pojma..ali sam vec luda s time
<sonja> taman sam jucer uspjela si sve podesiti i eto..danas nemogu upaliti
<bitlord> jesi pokusala ista od ^^^?
<bitlord> ako ne pokusas necemo znati oce li pomoci
<sonja> sve
<sonja> samo malo
<bitlord> da obrises ~/.Xauthority  i da starts X ponovo?
<sonja> mogu probati..kako da obrisem
<bitlord> rm ~/.Xauthority
<sonja> samo malo...
<sonja> a di da budem pozicionirana?
<sonja> u root?
<bitlord> rm ~/.Xauthority ce obrisati  .Xauthority u tvoj $HOME  za root to je /root/.Xauthority za user /home/$USER/.Xauthority
<bitlord> mada ~/ moze biti razlicit od username-a ali nema veze sad
<sonja2> evo me
<sonja2> bojala sam se da ne dobivas sve moje poruke pa sam se ponovno prijavila
<bitlord>  ~ je tvoj home
<sonja2> jesi mi sta pisa?
<bitlord> ne
<sonja2> kuzim
<ZokiZorule> dobro več ljudi
<ZokiZorule> ima li koga?
 * bitlord gledau u praznu user listu i place zbog samoce :( 
<sonja2> ima ima
<sonja2> ja sam zapravo izgubila root prava
<sonja2> kad se logiram kao root ne trazi me lozinku uopce
<ZokiZorule> Imam problem sa grubom, tj. više estetske prirode. Puna mi je lista starih kernela. Hteo bih da ih poobrišem, al' ne bi da zaserem nešto. Znam da treba da uđem u synaptic package menager i tu da nađem  starije verzije kernela i da ih obrišem
<phezord> vecer
<bitlord> sonja2, vec si root?
<bitlord> kao root kad uradis  su  (ako to radis) opet dobijas root, bez passwrod-a posto root moze da  odradi su na bilo koji account bez password-a
<ZokiZorule> postoji li neka varijanta da se iskuca u terminalu i da obriše samo starije verzije kernela, bez da ja čačkam po synaptic package menadžeru?
<sonja2> znaci prebacujem se izmedju # i root# samo sa logout i su -
<sonja2> e a ima jedna vayna stvar koju nisam rekla
<bitlord> ZokiZorule, ne koristim ubuntu, ali mozda ovo http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Uklanjanje_starih_kernela
<bitlord> sonja2, radi exit dok ne dobijes login pa onda pokusaj  kao root da se logujes
<sonja2> kad se pali system na jednom mjestu stane i tamo stoji..tek kad lupim enter onda nastavi
<sonja2> na tom mjestu pise:
<sonja2> ums0: 3 buttons ans [XZY] coordinates ID=1
<sonja2> i onda lupim enter
<sonja2> i dobije #
<sonja2> odmah iza toga
<sonja2> a kada ukucam startx onda tek one gluposti
<bitlord> sonja2, pojma nemam sta si radila :S (btw. freebsd ne poznam uopste, jedino od bsd-a sto sam koristio je openbsd i to kad sam morao)
<bitlord> sonja2, a jesi pokusala da obrises ~/.Xauthority ?
<sonja2> nemogu
<sonja2> mozda i znam u cemu je problem ali to nemogu da resim
<sonja2> tamo sam izgleda nesto zabrljala...ima neki ' apostrof viska..ali ne mogu da ga obrisem
<sonja2> nemogu kod editiranja premiti
<sonja2> tamo sam jucer mrdala pa sam nesto izgleda smrdala..idem ubaciti live ubuntu da probat to editirati iz njega
<ZokiZorule> krenuo sam da radim ono što piše bitlordovom linku http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Uklanjanje_starih_kernela i sve lepo radim do ove lajne dpkg -l linux-* | awk '/^ii/{ print $2}' | grep -v -e `uname -r | cut -f1,2 -d"-"` | grep -e [0-9] | xargs sudo apt-get --dry-run remove  i onda mi ispiše sledeće
<ZokiZorule> dpkg -l linux-* | awk '/^ii/{ print $2}' | grep -v -e `uname -r | cut -f1,2 -d"-"` | grep -e [0-9] | xargs sudo apt-get --dry-run remove
<ZokiZorule> pardon
<ZokiZorule> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ZokiZorule> ovo poslednje što sam napisao ispiše
<ZokiZorule> Å¡ta da radim?
<ZokiZorule> šta to znači?
<bitlord> mozda neki daemon koji cekira update radi u pozadini, ili neki drugi package manager client?
<ZokiZorule> aaa da
<ZokiZorule> hvala
<ZokiZorule> jebote da nema ovog četa ja bi se toliko puta u životu mučio :D
<ZokiZorule> hvala
<Zuperman> pozdrav
<Zuperman> imam pitanje... imam staru graficku kojoj je istekla podrska od atija
<Zuperman> medjutim, nadjem drajver iz nekog starog repoa
<Zuperman> skinem ga i sredim dependencies
<Zuperman> i sve prodje ok, sem na kraju
<Zuperman> pojavi se error
<Zuperman> sledeci
<Zuperman> dpkg warning obsolete option '--print-installation-architecture'. ubuntu
<Zuperman> ovo ubuntu ne, to sam pokusavao da nadjem na google :D
<Zuperman> moze li neko da mi pomogne da sredim ovo, ako se da srediti?
<v1adimir> Zuperman: nemam pojma, na nVidia sam
<Zuperman> ma, vise se radi o instalaciji paketa...
<Zuperman> poblize da objasnim:
<Zuperman> skinuo sam poslednju verziju paketa ati drajvera
<Zuperman> koja podrzava moju kartu
<Zuperman> (nasao informaciju koji je to paket)
<Zuperman> i sad je problem, u stvari, kako instalirati matori paket na 11.10
<v1adimir> mozda Xubu, bez Compiz-a i svega toga (mozda)
<v1adimir> ako te ne mrzi da probas liveusb ili tako nesto
<Zuperman> imam lxde
<Zuperman> nemam compiz
<v1adimir> ah :( ok
<Zuperman> cek, da se informisem sta je Xubu :)
<v1adimir> xfce, ali ako nece lxde
<v1adimir> isto je i ovo; mislio sam eventualno..
<Zuperman> aaaaa
<v1adimir> jbg
<v1adimir> :f
<Zuperman> XubuNTU
<Zuperman> hahaha
<v1adimir> axa :D
<Zuperman> ;)
<Zuperman> pojavi tu specificnu gresku...
<Zuperman> izgleda da se promenio nacin dpkg-ovanja
<Zuperman> pa je los parametar
<Zuperman> pretpostavljam da bi trebalo raspakovati .deb
<Zuperman> pa rucno instalirati sve to
<bitlord> zasto ne koristis free driver, radi prilicno fino?
<Zuperman> bitlord: ne radi...
<Zuperman> najvisa rezolucija mi je 1024
<Zuperman> to pod jedan
<Zuperman> pod dva
<Zuperman> ne mogu ni da proguram vecu
<Zuperman> pod tri, sve izgleda ocajno, sa malom dubinom boja
<Zuperman> ne radi youtube
<Zuperman> mislio sam da je problem u flesu, ali nije,
<Zuperman> podigao sam jutros puppy
<Zuperman> radi kao sat
<bitlord> a koliko staru karticu imas?
<Zuperman> ali me nervira malo
<Zuperman> mnogo staru...
<Zuperman> ati 9000
<v1adimir> :))
<bitlord> nemam pojma za to, ja od skoro imam jedan ati, radi sasvim fino
<Zuperman> pa da, vecina karata radi
<Zuperman> ima oko desetak, i to cak ne najstarijih
<Zuperman> koje nisu podrzane vise
<Zuperman> morao sam da se informisem sve
<Zuperman> i na stranici na askubuntu
<Zuperman> ima lepo lista podrzanih i nepodrzanih
<bitlord> problem sa starim vlasnickim driver-ima na novom sistemu je podrska za xorg npr. taj driver mozda ne moze da radi sa novim xorg-om, kernel-om itd...
<Zuperman> i kaze, nepodrzane su od verzije te i te drajvera fglrx
<bitlord> vlasnicki driveri su uvek bili i ostali PITA
<Zuperman> da...
<Zuperman> to nisam uzeo u obzir
<Zuperman> verovatno da nece da radi
<Zuperman> jer cak nije predvidjen za Xorg
<Zuperman> :/
<Zuperman> sve potice od problema, da ne mogu da konfigurisem xorg.conf
<Zuperman> pokusavao sam da fajl koji (ipak) napravi X -configure
<Zuperman> kopiram na xorg.conf
<Zuperman> ali sve vrednosti su "0" ili "null"
<Zuperman> na nekim drugim distroima (puppy)
<Zuperman> imam xorg.conf
<Zuperman> kad se konfigurise, sve radi mnogo bolje...
<Zuperman> tako da je poenta u stvari da se xorg konfigurise nekako
<Zuperman> eto, valjda nisam smorio
<Zuperman> kazem, valjda nisam smorio???
<Zuperman> :D:D:D
<bitlord> nisi, ali ja ne mogu da ti pomognem :S
<Zuperman> znam, nema veze
<Zuperman> idem da instaliram restriktid ekstras
<Zuperman> i ostale stvari
<Zuperman> od 6 popodne se majem sa glupim drajverom
<Zuperman> da, da li se razlikuju lubuntu i ubuntu res. extras?
<v1adimir> ae, ko ne zna.. o5 sam naleteo na ovaj sajt, nije losh: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/
#ubuntu-rs 2012-11-17
<v1adimir> .. jel' postoji nesto kao u Windows-u kada se pritisne CTRL da pinguje kursor na ekranu?
<bitlord> mozda u nekim okruzenjima
<bitlord> gnome,kde
<bitlord> kao ovo http://library.gnome.org/users/gnome-access-guide/stable/dtconfig-2.html.en#dtconfig-6
<bitlord> ako je to aktuelno od dokumentacije
<bitlord> ako sam dobro nasao, u KDE-u je to u desktop defektima pa Accessibility kao i na gnome
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> VirtualBox problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-virtualbox-problem--16689
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Minimalni lubuntu desktop : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-minimalni-lubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Minimalni lubuntu desktop : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-minimalni-lubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Minimalni lubuntu desktop : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-minimalni-lubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> UBUNTU brainstorm : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-brainstorm--16691
<Neverminder> pozdrav
<Neverminder> jedno pitanje
<Neverminder> kako da sacuvam podesavanja za xrandr
<Neverminder> obicno se resetuju posle restartovanja
<Neverminder> a ne mogu da nadjem fajl gde se cuvaju
<Neverminder> pa da eventualno dodam manuelno
<Neverminder> imam lubuntu
<Neverminder> sa lxde, svakako
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> interesantan problem na facebooku : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-interesantan-problem-na-facebooku
<Neverminder> pozdrav
<Neverminder> moze li neko da mi kaze sta nije u redu sa sledecim postupkom
<Neverminder> napravim skriptu sa xrandr komandama
<Neverminder> koja pocinje sa #!/bin/bash
<Neverminder> onda u /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<Neverminder> stavim sledecu liniju
<Neverminder> @/usr/share/videomode.sh
<Neverminder> i na startapu se ne pokrene
<Neverminder> zasto?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [split] PP : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-split-pp
<rejven_> jao, jel ima neko ziv da mi pomogne oko 12.10 i ati graficke
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Подељен екран одмах након свеже инсталације : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kubuntu-podeljen-ekran-odmah-nakon-sveze-instalacije
#ubuntu-rs 2012-11-18
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> instaliranje Opere na Kubuntu 12.10 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-instaliranje-opere-na-kubuntu-12-10
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Aaaaa pomoc!! : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-aaaaa-pomoc
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> epiphany problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-epiphany-problem
<nikolam> sta obicno radite kad broj kontakata u pidginu preraste uobicajenu velicinu prozora koja vam je prijatna
<nikolam> bez da ga sirim preko celog ekrana
<nikolam> neki drugi koji koristite?
<FiReSTaRT> nikolam: grupe
<FiReSTaRT> ups to je za empathy
<nikolam> Razmisljam se da vidim mogu li sistem da stavim na next3 da imam snimke stanja/snapshots a da moze korisnik da koristi linuks particiju za snimanje filmova i muzike
<bitlord> ima i pidgin grupisanje
<bitlord> Buddies > Add Group ...
<bitlord> ja puno ne brinem o tome, mada imam sakrivene kontakte koji su offline
<nikolam> ma znam da ima grupisanje, ali mislim kako da ih vise stane u mali prozor.
<bitlord> pa mozes npr. da iskljucis  Buddies > Show > Buddy Details
<bitlord> ako i to ne pomaze onda pretpostavljam da imas 400 prijatelja online u isto vreme :o)
<nikolam> e da jeste, to je resenje, da se usitni bitlord
<nikolam> sitnije, cile sitnije
<nikolam> ima ostalih al offfline, mora da se cisti
<bitlord> sakrijes offline kontakte
<nikolam> znam
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> nece da se lap top vrati iz sten baya : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nece-da-se-lap-top-vrati-iz-sten-baya
<nikolam> upravo se zabavljam sa btrfs na 2 particije. Vrlo zabavno, radi defragmentaciju nazivo i nazivo menja RAID, posebno nad metadata posebno nad podacima
<nikolam> znaci zna da iz raid0 nazivo prebaci sadrzaj u raid1
<nikolam> i onda ako se doda treci disk, moze da se migrira na raid5. Fun :)
<nikolam> sve to dok masina radi
<nikolam> jedino nisu napravili da imam posebne poddiskove (subvolumes) da svaki od njih ima razliciti nivo za RAID :)
<nikolam> to za sad moze da se razlikuje samo izmedju metadata i data
<nikolam> na primer sa 4 diska, ko je paranoican al bi da malo ubrza stvari moze da ostavi data u raid1 na 4 diska al metadata u radi10 :)
<Pr0B0t> kako da fix ovo   http://i45.tinypic.com/ld0na.jpg
<nikolam> i kad shvati da nije bas toliko paranoican, da bezbolno migrira podatke na raid10 :)
<nikolam> Pr0B0t, nouveau ti je drajver otvorenog koda. Koja ti je grafika?
<Pr0B0t> sta ti znaci nouveau
<Pr0B0t> ?
<Pr0B0t> :D
<nikolam> Jel ona lepo radi samo sporo ili se ne dize. Jel ovo instalirano ili sa zivog USB/CD
<Pr0B0t> a graficka je GeForce 8200 M G
<Pr0B0t> isto je i sa Wubi
<Pr0B0t> i sa usb-a
<Pr0B0t> kad pokrecem
<nikolam> nouveau je francuska rec za novo valjda ali istovremeno ime projekta i drajvera za nvidia graficke karte otvorenog koda
<Pr0B0t> ae da napisem sve kako se desava
<Pr0B0t> pokrenem ubuntu krece da se pali ucita pozadinu i meni bar ali samo ono sivo  i mis imam
<nikolam> koje izdanje ubuntua. Cime si napravio usb. Da li si pripremio 64 ili 32 bitni sistem na usb i da li je tvoj procesor 32 ili 64bitni
<Pr0B0t> 32bit
<Pr0B0t> a pravio sa universal usb installer
<Pr0B0t> to sam skinuo sa ubuntinog sajta
<Pr0B0t> 12.10 je ubuntu
<Pr0B0t> u pitanju
<Pr0B0t> ali i 10/04 je isto
<Pr0B0t> bas sam probao
<nikolam> a koliko memorije imas u masini. Da li zelis da instalirad ubuntu na hard disk regularno kao dual boot ili na svoj disk ili si mislio da ga koristis pod ntfs kroz wubi?
<nikolam> ja na primer uvek instaliram sa alternate diska.
<Pr0B0t> preko Wubi-a sam instaliran na D
<Pr0B0t> na dual boot
<nikolam> ali alternate se pravio samo do izdanja 12.04
<Pr0B0t> i nije htelo
<Pr0B0t> imam 3gb ram
<Pr0B0t> a sad sam hteo da instaliram na posebnoj particiji
<Pr0B0t> samo za ubnutu
<Pr0B0t> 10.04
<nikolam> da da
<Pr0B0t> posto onaj nije hteo
<Pr0B0t> pa reko da probam
<Pr0B0t> ali ne stigne ni da mi otvori ono
<Pr0B0t> dal hocu da instal
<nikolam> bolje ti je 12.04. 10.04 je stari LTS
<Pr0B0t> ili samo da koristim
<Pr0B0t> kao da vidim kako izgleda i to
<Pr0B0t> odma mi izbaci ono sto sam stavio sliku
<Pr0B0t> i nemogu ni CTRL+ALT+f1
<Pr0B0t> da koristim
<Pr0B0t> jer odma prebacuje
<Pr0B0t> da ocitava onaj chanel
<Pr0B0t> failed
<Pr0B0t> i to je to
<Pr0B0t> posle se restartuje
<nikolam> mozda probas da napravis usb koristeci unetbootin. I/ili probaj da namestis alternate sliku .iso , pa onda s njim
<nikolam> pretpostavljam da si particiju odvojio i pripremio
<Pr0B0t> imam 50gb slobodno
<Pr0B0t> ali nije napravljena particija
<Pr0B0t> stoji u praznom
<nikolam> ne znam bas, cudno. probaj LTS/12.04
<Pr0B0t> a sto je nagore ja mislio da nemam drajver za graficku pa reko da ubacim na usb i da ga nadjem i da instaliram
<Pr0B0t> ali ima samo Desktop
<nikolam> alternate za 12.04 radi instalaciju u tekstualnom modu lepo, tako da sigurno dovrsi instalaciju
<Pr0B0t> kad idem ls
<nikolam> a posle se moze dodati drajver sa nvidia sajta preko usb
<nikolam> al svejedno, to bi trebalo da digne graficko okruzenje, svejedno , pad ami na pamet da se ne mirise sa tom grafickom iz ko zna kog razloga
<Pr0B0t> imao sam pre par godina ubuntu 10.04
<Pr0B0t> ili 10.10
<Pr0B0t> ne secam se
<nikolam> da nije ukljuceno u BIOS ono neko deljenje sistemske memorije sa grafickom, da ga to ne zbunjuje
<Pr0B0t> ne znam provericu
<Pr0B0t> ali ovo sto sam krenuo
<nikolam> ili su prosto sjebali podrsku za tu grafiku
<Pr0B0t> pre par godina sam imao ubuntu
<Pr0B0t> i isto bio neki problem  nesto
<nikolam> probaj da se raspitas jos kojekude,
<nikolam> a st aje bilo tad?
<Pr0B0t> i neki lik mi reko da ono kad odaberem normal mode  safe mode ili sta vec ima   stisnem E i tu je promenio neki code line
<nikolam> Cuj, hardveri su razni, svasta svuda moze da bude :P
<Pr0B0t> mislim obrisao je nesto i dodao je nesto
<Pr0B0t> i proradilo bilo
<nikolam> aha. izmenio je u GRUB liniju za ucitavanje kernela
<nikolam> zali se i na #ubuntu , mozda s eneko seti. Jesi pretrazivao net/forume dal je jos neko imao problem sa 8200 na 12.04+
<Pr0B0t> nisam ali trazio sam za ovo sto mi izbacuje i nigde nista
<Pr0B0t> sad cu bas da vidim za ovo za graficku sto si reko
<nikolam> drm je novi nacin pisanja drajvera za linuks i neke druge platforme, to bi trebalo da je moderno i da radi. Ali..
<nikolam> Ovo bi moglo da se primeni, posle instlacije sa Ubuntu 12.04 Alternate .iso (u tekst modu i pod uslovom da proradi internet): http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-geforce-driver-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/
<Pr0B0t> evo naso sam neki lik isto
<Pr0B0t> Hi everyone please help me out I am having HCL ME Laptop having configuration Intel dual core T4200 @2.00GHz, Memory 3 GB, Video Card:- NVIDIA Geforce 8200M G, Operating system:- Windows 7 Ultimate 32 bit. When i am trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 through a CD/ USB Drive It will boot from start menu but after come to the welcome screen It only shows me a cursor nothing else.
<Pr0B0t> ali nema odg
<nikolam> Cekaj bre 8200 je posebna graficka ili integrisana grafika?
<nikolam> psebna mislim
<Pr0B0t> ja mislim da je integrisana
<Pr0B0t> laptop je u pitanju
<nikolam> e pa integrisana znaci
<nikolam> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/make/NVIDIA%20Corporation/?page=3
<nikolam> zanemari ovu precicu, nisam otkrio ameriku
<Pr0B0t> i sta sad ovde da nadjem..:D
<nikolam> nista,
<nikolam> Znas kaj, da skratimo.
<nikolam> Skines 12.04 32-bit Alternate .iso
<nikolam> A ja preporucujem usput xubuntu mesto ubuntu ionako, al nije bitno
<nikolam> i onda to sa Unetbootin naprzis na USB
<nikolam> onda u tekst modu instaliras do kraja (pazljivo mu das sve parametre za mrezu/internet prilikom instalacije)
<Pr0B0t> koja je razlika izmedju xubuntu i ubuntu?
<nikolam> i onda (na drugom USB ili ako ti radi mreza ne mora) ili prekopiras drajver za 8200 Integrisanu grafiku koju si preuzeo sa nvidia sajta (chmo +x pa sudo sh ./ime) i instaliras, ili ako radi internet dodas PPA riznicu za graficke drajvere, (onaj link gore)
<nikolam> xubuntu fura xfce i trosi manje memorije u startu
<nikolam> sve ostalo je isto, znaci xubuntu samo bira drugi skup osnovnih programa i okruzenja
<Pr0B0t> imam 3gb ram mislim da nema veze za memoriju
<Pr0B0t> :D
<nikolam> znaci sve je isto, sem sto je sve razlicito :D
<Pr0B0t> :D
<stereo_advance> hahahahaha
<nikolam> da ali grafika ti je rekla "kupi me novu kupi me novu kupi me novu" :)
<stereo_advance> a jeste tako, u pravu je nikolam
<nikolam> mislim, dele istu riznicu softvera i unapredjenja i bla bla. ubuntu je ubunutu
<Pr0B0t> a ovaj netbooting ili kako se vec da zovem da skinem alternate ili obican
<nikolam> netbootin
<Pr0B0t> samo to
<Pr0B0t> k
<nikolam> alternate 12.04 instalira u tekst modu
<nikolam> ako je za utehu, nvidia zatvoreni drajver ionako se mora instalirati u tekst modu, takva mu je sorta :)
<Pr0B0t> bas je nesto dobro
<Pr0B0t> :D
<Pr0B0t> bar*
<nikolam> Ja preporucujem i da koristis Btrfs mesto ext4 a ti kako hoces. Btrfs ti daje mogucnost da posle instalacije imas/napravis "snimak stanja" diska (snapshot) i onda se lagano posto je sve proradilo mozes unaprediti na 12.10
<nikolam> A snimak stanja ti daje mogucnost da se btrfs komandama vratis nazad na prethodno stanje.
<nikolam> Nije sve ko po loju al znaci ima mogucnosti, moderna vremena :)
<nikolam> I da, Upazari neku normalnu grafiku za 3.5 somica na Limundu ili nesto (biraj one koji se zakunu deocm da je ispravna) :D
<nikolam> Ili budes kao ja, pa "vrtis" lepo LTS, dok se boje ne rastope i stigne sledeci LTS :P
<Pr0B0t> laptop je i da hocu ne mogu
<Pr0B0t> :D
<nikolam> (u slucaju da nece uzeti veci cekic) :{
<nikolam> :P
<Pr0B0t> a sad da sve ovo istampam i da krenem..:D
<nikolam> ponesi padobran
<Pr0B0t> da da
<Pr0B0t> :D
<Pr0B0t> a sto na unetbooting nema 12.10
<stereo_advance> Pr0B0t: skini iso sa sajta i onda ga iskoristi uz unetbootin
<Pr0B0t> aaa..nisam ukapirao
<Pr0B0t> :D
<nikolam> stereo_advance, khm, mislim da za 12.10 alternate ne postoji. Postoji samo za 12.04
<nikolam> to je i poJenta.
<stereo_advance> nemam ja pojma za ubuntu
<bitlord> da, nema vise alternate od 12.10
<Pr0B0t> "nikolam ae cisto iz sprdnje sam probao da install ubutnu 12.10 u VM kad ono radi..:D
<nikolam> da. 12.04 alternate skini pa naposao
<nikolam> to znaci da nije do njega nego je do tebe :> :D
<Pr0B0t> kako do mene nista nisam uradio samo sam mount ISO za VM i to je to
<Pr0B0t> :DD
<nikolam> pa da upravo zato sto nisi nist auradio. kaznjava te bog cipova sto ne skidas 12.04 alternate
<Pr0B0t> xDDD
<Pr0B0t> btw
<Pr0B0t> daj mi link za 12.04 alternate
<Pr0B0t> ako ti nije problem
<webmasteryoda> di ste pingvini
<webmasteryoda> :D
<nikolam> ubuntu.com :)
<webmasteryoda> razume li se neko u podesavanje ssla u cpanelu
<nikolam> de si o dizaoce lovaca iz mulja :)
<webmasteryoda> :D
<Pr0B0t> nikolam LTS ili obican?
<nikolam> na dnu strane, Pr0B0t : http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<nikolam> LTS bre, rekli su ti da ne postoji alternate vise za 12.10
<nikolam> to ti je sad instalacija, za sledecu prodaj i kupi novi nbook :) ili cekaj drugi LTS
<nikolam> webmasteryoda, das oglas u halo oglasima : potreban covek koji se razume u podesavanje c-panela
<nikolam> :P
<Pr0B0t> ma ako proradi ja prebacujem sa LTS na obican
<Pr0B0t> :D
<nikolam> ok
<nikolam> skini i drajvere sa nvidia strane
<webmasteryoda> nikolam odlicna ideja...
<nikolam> uradis isto i na ES da bi se javio neko normalan. i/ili i na forumu nekom itd
<nikolam> jesi nasao, Pr0B0t , ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.1/  , ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.1/ubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-i386.iso , proveris sa: ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.1/SHA1SUMS
<Pr0B0t> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<Pr0B0t> skroz dole
<Pr0B0t> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS torrents
<Pr0B0t> ubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Pr0B0t> taj?
<Pr0B0t> ?
<nikolam> pa ako neces da skidas sa torenta, imas i one skroz dole precice po posrednickim serverima za preuzimanje preko http
<nikolam> evo dao sam ti precicu gore do iso
<Pr0B0t> torrent i hocu
<nikolam> a mozes i preko torenta, samo sprije, kako zelis
<nikolam> pnda ga cjapi
<Pr0B0t> nije sporije...kolko mi je max download tolko mi skida
<nikolam> Pr0B0t, onda samo navali. Ja volim da skinem http pa da delim preko torenta,da nabijem odnos mesto da ga smanjujem
<nikolam> e ta, torenti vole da im je ukljuceno sifrovanje, uzgred.
<Pr0B0t> sta znam meni ovako lakse pauziram kad mi treba...a http nemoze
<Pr0B0t> :D
<Pr0B0t> i sta da radim posle
<Pr0B0t> ?
<Pr0B0t> :D
<Pr0B0t> mislim sa sifrovanjem
<nikolam> moze i http.. u glavnom. Kad se koristi wget -c i slicno
<nikolam> to kazem generalno za torent klijent. nije vezano za ovo
<Pr0B0t> vidimo se odo da stavim da se ovo skida i ako bog da sutra da proradi
<Pr0B0t> :D
<Pr0B0t> and tnx
<Pr0B0t> :D
<nikolam> i da lepo slozis padobran, Pr0B0t
<Pr0B0t> obavezno
<Pr0B0t> :D
<Pr0B0t> viidmo se sutra...bb
<nikolam> Radim unapredjenje na 12.10 zbog j** Btrfs i njegovih nedovrsenih alata koji zavise od novijeg jezgra Linuksa... A niko mi nije rekao to pre nego sto sam se zaglavio u Raid1 i pokusao da ga prebacim u Raid0...
<nikolam> Tesim se da sam u stvari "oduvek to zeleo" ;)
<nikolam> u stvari obrnuto, zaglavio u raid0 i pokusao da prebacim u raid1.
<crni_as> hallo
<crni_as> treba mi pomoc
<bitlord> ako nam kazes sta te muci mozda ti neko i pomogne
<crni_as> pokusao sam sa pustanjem web radia
<crni_as> javlja mi gresku trazi plugin text/htmlDecoder
<crni_as> ubuntu 12.04
<bitlord> mozda ti fali neki player/plugin za browser + codec
<bitlord> ne znam sta on koristi obicno totem?
<crni_as> uglavnom
<bitlord> a totem koristi gstreamer ako se ne varam, znati trebaju ti gstreamer plugin-i  pretpostavljam bar bad,good,ugly i ffmpeg (mozda ne svi)
<bitlord> sta imas od browser plugin-a kad u address bar upises about:plugins (ako on podrzava to)
<crni_as> bash to nema
<crni_as> totem plugins nema
<bitlord> instaliraj totem browser plugin i te gstreamer plugin-e mozda proradi
<bitlord> ne znam tacno kako se paket/ zove na ubuntu
<crni_as> hvala
<bitlord> radi?
<crni_as> radi napokon
<crni_as> uhhh
<crni_as> hvala momci
<crni_as> sta je pametnije da se od linuxa koristi
<crni_as> neko sam vreme koristio suse
<crni_as> i presho na ubuntu
<bitlord> najpamentije je ono sto ti radi, a usput te cini i srecnim ;-)
<bitlord> kod mene je faktor srece veoma bitan :o)
<crni_as> mislim da kod svakog
#ubuntu-rs 2013-11-11
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> DiVX filmovi : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-divx-filmovi
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Povezivanje ubunt i win7 preko remote connection : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-povezivanje-ubunt-i-win7-preko-remote-connection
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> 2 mreze - prosledjivanje odredjenog saobracaja na odredjenu adresu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-2-mreze-prosledjivanje-odredjenog-saobracaja-na-odredjenu-adresu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] 2 mreze - prosledjivanje odredjenog saobracaja na odredjenu adresu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-2-mreze-prosledjivanje-odredjenog-saobracaja-na-odredjenu-adresu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] 2 mreze - prosledjivanje odredjenog saobracaja na odredjenu adresu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-2-mreze-prosledjivanje-odredjenog-saobracaja-na-odredjenu-adresu
#ubuntu-rs 2013-11-12
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> 13.04 da li moze? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-13-04-da-li-moze
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> 13.04 da li moze? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-13-04-da-li-moze
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Proxy : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-proxy--18188
<nikolam> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzFA8Im4iA4&feature=youtu.be
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> hibernacija (opet) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-hibernacija-opet
<baraba> :)
<baraba> ;)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Gnome distribucija : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-gnome-distribucija
<w4rl0ck> j
#ubuntu-rs 2013-11-15
 * doder ode Gara;(
<doder> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iES-3JfKWO8 odo dodo i ja ;(
 * baraba hm  Gara pazi se ;( to mi je jedina mana;(
<TildaTurn> extra si dosadan
<TildaTurn> ono, bas za primer kakav ne treba biti!
<baraba> :)
<baraba> ovo je moja najlepsa igra Bez garanica :) TildaTurn ;(
<baraba> aj TildaTurn  mal da zborimo
<baraba> pricamo*
<baraba> cek da drzim sporet na oprecu
 * baraba baba bece;(
<TildaTurn> nemoj samnom, ako se 'opustim' ima infarkt da te strefi
<baraba> nece*
<baraba> cek tren;)
<baraba> tu sam:)
<baraba> TildaTurn: vrlo mi je veliko zadovolstvo razgovarati s tobom:)
<baraba> hm!?:(
<baraba> aj pa nista strasno
<baraba> :)
 * baraba nikako da uhvatim svoju 
<baraba> vezu*
 * baraba to mi je jedina mana:(
<baraba> ma ljudi ja Vas razumijem Ali Vi ne razumijete mene:(
<baraba> Ubuntu postujem jos
 * baraba a ne 'bitobe'satelite ;(
<baraba> itovce'
 * baraba dok postoji Danska Postojacu i ja!
<baraba> ja se mnogo izvinjavam
<baraba> sto bijem bitki na ovom kanalu
<baraba> sa 'lugonsima'
<baraba> posebno dungodung|away
<baraba> maletaski: izvini
<baraba> ti odluci
 * baraba TildaTurn  nazalost nije kadar ni sprema razgovarati :(
 * baraba a ni milobit;(
<baraba> dobro dosta za danas:)
 * baraba zbijaj t se u redove i skupljajte IP-ove:(
<baraba> ;(
#ubuntu-rs 2013-11-16
<Kolega2357> maletaski zdravo
<Sceko> zanima li koga razmena linkova sa pr3
<maletaski> Å¡ta je pr3?
<Sceko> page rank
<Sceko> http://www.golubovic.info/sta-je-pagerank/
<maletaski> aha page rank
<nikolam> Ej ko se je primetio ili nije da mu ne radi kamera u Skype, treba ako je na 32 bita da promeni lokaciju za LD PRELOAD
<nikolam> moram da promenim na vikiju
<nikolam> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=v4l1compat.so&mode=exactfilename&suite=lucid&arch=any
<nikolam> libv4l-0 kad sam reinstalirao, dao je poziciju /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<nikolam> tako da su promenili poziciju biblioteke
<nikolam> tako da za 32-bita, sada skajp pozivanje glasi:
<nikolam> #!/bin/bash
<nikolam> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<nikolam> Evo ispravljeno na http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Skype
<tata> može li da se poveća particija gde mi je instaliran ubuntu, a imam mesta da " skinem" sa ntfs particije
<tata> u stvari, da budem precizniji. Da li će da se "izgubi" ubuntu ako uradim shrink?
<z0ran> budi veoma oprezan tata, mislim da ces u tvom slucaju da izgubis, jer bolje bi bilo da koristis lvm
<z0ran> i da, zasto si uzeo nick tata, nije moje da odredjujem nekom nick, ali jbt kakav tata sad
<tata> e, ja sam ovde na chatu tata već tri godine pa zato ne menjam
<tata> ako izgubim ubuntu šta to znači, jel obrisan ili samo neće da bootuje?
<tata> stereo advance: sve je ok, nisam zabrljao, koristim tor web
<z0ran> pa pazi, ako mu i malo sjebes particiju ode ti ubuntu
<tata> pa... Å¡ta da radim?
<z0ran> vidi, konsultuj se jos sa nekim, ali ako ti nije particjia lvm, ja je ne bih dirao
<tata> ne znam Å¡ta je to lvm
<z0ran> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
#ubuntu-rs 2014-11-11
<lubi-me> pozrdav svima od lubunta upravo instaliranog na old time computer, i sve je ok na 890MiB
<lubi-me> rama
<lubi-me> imali koga, sreca sreca radost rsdost
#ubuntu-rs 2014-11-14
<BojanSD> moze li neko da m pomogne
<BojanSD> Imam opet problem sa muzickom karticom
<BojanSD> ?
<BojanSD> Može li neko da mi pomogne?
#ubuntu-rs 2014-11-15
<BojanSD> Opet imam problema sa muzickom karticom, moze li mala pomoc?
<BojanSD> Moze li AbiWord da cita dokumente koji su odradjeni u Wordu 2007?
<BojanSD> Da li je neko raspolozen da mi pomogne?
#ubuntu-rs 2014-11-16
<BojanSD> Moze li neko da mi pomogne?
<maletaski> ima BojanSD
<maletaski> reci šta te muči
<BojanSD> Eeeee, bas sam pomislio da nema pomoci....
<maletaski> :)
<BojanSD> Pa evo, catovali smo pre nekih mesec dana
<maletaski> da sećam se
<BojanSD> i tada si mi mnogo pomogao sa zvucnom
<maletaski> zvuk te zezao
<maletaski> jel si promenio onaj hdd?
<BojanSD> eto poslusao sam te i presao sam na Lubuntu, posto, instalirao sam ga, radi odlicno i bolji je za ovu moju staru masinu, ali opet nije prepoznao zvucnu, tako da nemam ton...
<BojanSD> jesam
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> opet zvuk znači
<maletaski> jel si pokušavao do sad nešto?
<BojanSD> nisam nista ne znam kako da nadjem kontrol oanel ili nesto slicno gde bih pokusao da podesim zvuk
<maletaski> pa da
<maletaski> u lubuntu je to sve malo drugačije
<BojanSD> da
<BojanSD> ali mnogo mi se svidja i ne vracam se nikako na Win...
<maletaski> :D
<BojanSD> jedino me muci u open office prored, tj ramak u nekom tektu koji bih da editujem, ali snaci su se vec sa tim...
<maletaski> ništa
<BojanSD> ...ali bez zvuka ne mogu...nikako...
<maletaski> aj da vidimo opet teamweuwer
<maletaski> ili kako ono beše
<BojanSD> ok samo da ga instaliram
<maletaski> ček da nađem de mi je
<BojanSD> ok
<maletaski> aj i ti instaliraj
<BojanSD> ok
<maletaski> javi kad budeš spreman
<BojanSD> ok
<BojanSD> instalirao sam
<BojanSD> sta treba da ti posaljem
<maletaski> ok
<BojanSD> id
<BojanSD> ili lozinku
<maletaski> da i pass
<maletaski> oba
<BojanSD> ok
<BojanSD>  ID 175 218 247
<BojanSD> lozinka 6810
<maletaski> koja ti je beše zvučna?
<BojanSD> Yamaha
<maletaski> ok
<maletaski> aj proveri ima li zvuka?
<BojanSD> ok
<BojanSD> nema
<maletaski> ok idemo dalje
<BojanSD> ok
<BojanSD> ok
<Mile> Da li ima neko, treba mi hitno pomoc oko kopiranja podataka
<Mile> ?!!??!
#ubuntu-rs 2015-11-10
<nikolam> ko odrzava srpski odraz (mirror) od archive.ubuntu.com i da li je danas ona sinhronizovana sa archive.ubuntu.com
<nikolam> archive.ubuntu.com mi ima neke prekide u preuzimanju pa sam se zamislio, jer uvek stavljam Main server
#ubuntu-rs 2015-11-13
<PDXG> join
#ubuntu-rs 2015-11-15
<Zbunjen> 3 x instaliram ovaj glupi ubuntu i svaki put mi posle nekog vremena izbaci: /dev/sda4: unexpected inconsistency: run fsck manually.
<Zbunjen> zna li neko od vas i ima li volje da mi pomogne ?
<tata> Jel zna neko kako da rešim problem sa mišom na ubuntu 12.04, povremeno se gubi-ne vidi se strelica?
#ubuntu-rs 2017-11-14
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EX5uya3CjZU
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ei7fIpiOD4
#ubuntu-rs 2017-11-15
<Marsutar> https://www.generator.rs/marsutari/
<Marsutar> pomozite da pobedimo na konkursu https://www.generator.rs/marsutari/
<Marsutar> Hvala !!!!
#ubuntu-rs 2017-11-16
<Miladin00> Pitanje za sve ... Zelim da napravim Ubuntu server na koji bi se logovali zaposleni sa svojih Windows ili Mac radnih stanica i radili na Ubuntu serveru sve svoje poslove (text editing, spreadsheets...). Kako to da izvedem i ima li nekoga ko bi mogao da postavi sistem (i bude placen za to)?
#ubuntu-rs 2018-11-18
<milobit-> Oj Ha !:)
<milobit-> evo mene i do mene moga:)
<milobit-> ajde mala poljubi jednoga;)
<milobit-> mene ili moga brata milobit
<milobit-> on nevoli gusle :(
<milobit-> njemu draza ova https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0rRgLQ2gHY
<milobit-> a mene va https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oVg_aQArYY
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ynnifw19jBk
<milobit-> on to a ja ovo;) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L24y4y5gH-g
<milobit-> ajde brate kalauzi pute za hajduke ljute!  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> ova je samo za mog 'brata' azijata :( Atlantic777 ;)  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3-5zCPYgkI
#ubuntu-rs 2019-11-13
<morebit> dobar dan dobri ljudi:)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGGlNGO5AsA
<morebit> ova mi je najdraza https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzAqma5yFnA  tu su moji djedovi pevali :)
<morebit> eh suze lijem
<morebit> i secam se Grbljanina Milosa pomorca
 * morebit ruzno je dugo ziveti Jer su i uspomene duge
<morebit> Uspomene su duge teske i bolne Kad su daleke i nedostupacne
<morebit> ovo je jedi nacin da ih se setimo i dozivimo
<morebit> hvala vam
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_brFSkW3wyg
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3A7mx0BDjc
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWgeW5Ib5VA&feature=youtu.be
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<morebit> odo dodo
<morebit> pamet mi se muti
<morebit> a mozak mi nestaje
 * morebit imam osecaj da me 'baba' izdaje;(
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-v_GBcKtms
<morebit> ih sto je jos dora moja jaranica
 * morebit sve bi dajo da bi je un ase dob imaja;)
<morebit> vreme ide vreme tece
<morebit> i va mi je mnogo draga
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-v_GBcKtms
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUp_RTePbzk
<morebit> hm
<morebit> hm
<morebit> ma na mi je jedna od drazi;)
<morebit> jos malo mozak mi se muti i odlazi
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUp_RTePbzk&list=RDPUp_RTePbzk&start_radio=1&t=227
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPRLagOqT68 jaranica moja
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUp_RTePbzk&feature=player_embedded_uturn
<morebit> steta nema moje vise gare od podrinja :(
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PW9UWMiM3iA
<morebit> Namjernice stani Cegru se okren. Nek ostanu u tebi u becnoj uspomeni Junaci sa cegra Stevan Sindjelic i njegovi borci.
<morebit> izvinjavam se na greskama u pravopisu
<morebit> moram idem
<morebit> 'baba' vristi
#ubuntu-rs 2019-11-15
<morebit> pp
<morebit> radi
<morebit> jebo svoju majku
<morebit> vaj ubuntu
<morebit> ka suda
<morebit> mislio sam na Å¡udu a ne na turcina sudu
<morebit> nije mi ni on mrzak
<morebit> ma samo eto tako da pojasnim stanje
<morebit> odo ja svojoj 'babi' da zagudim;)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-xjkaEu6xw
<morebit> samo za Atlantic777 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8 ;(
 * morebit i ja jih jos brojim;)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWgeW5Ib5VA
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
#ubuntu-rs 2019-11-16
 * morebit vidji vidji sve braca s kadinjace i manjace:)
<morebit> kako ste ljudi:)
<morebit> nije to moja zelja
<morebit>  no 'babina'
<morebit> kaze ona se s nekim vodje zamerila
 * morebit pa mene stavla U vatru;(
<morebit> ma sta radim ?
<morebit> nije tesko sto se mora
<morebit> kodmene se oluja sprema
<morebit> kazu bice veliko neko nevreme
<morebit> odo dodo
<morebit> da s malo sklonim nedja
<morebit> dok nevreme ne prodje
 * morebit kazu da je 'bukva' dobar zaklon?
<bitrate> Poz
